# my 0.02 - the journal



## toxictoffee

hi people

thought i may aswell document a few of my doings after migrating from over the fence. some of you will know me, some wont and some wont give a monkeys

in short, i am chronoligically 28 and mentally anything between 4 and 72, i have a strange outlook and rarely use smileys to emphaises the nature of my comments

i love training, i am a qualified personal trainer who has recently left the industry full time

i am blunt, curt but mean no harm, i am simply very forward, open and love debating

my story started again in 2004 when i was a bulimic and in bed at 9 and a bit stone doing 4-6 hours cardio a day and wasting away. this has obviously had long term issues both physioloigcally and psychoologically

i am slightly wrong in the head, for that i dont apologise nor does it bother me. if i were a cat i would be on my 11th life so i may aswell accept the good bits and live with the bad bits

after the bulimic phase comen obsessive over eating phase for a year and a half where i put on 7 stone plus and i am still battling food addiction

i have recently stepped on stage for my first time BBing show and plan to make a bash of it long terma nd love everything about it

i am a drug user, i eat 100% clean but have issues with over eating and am very anal

ahhhh fcuk it, shall update some more as i go with a few of my articles, thoughts and training as we look forward to adding a few lean lbs each year on my road to a half ok physique

i have great support from keith, who is a member here

all is cool


----------



## toxo

goodluck with the journal m8 i liked the last one


----------



## toxictoffee

cheers [email protected]

we had to 'migrate' for a number of reasons, this one will be a little more raw and no holds barred

so if you would like my list of gear use, ask away


----------



## toxo

i know a little about your gear use as you have mentioned before your using primo alot, wich i have a question about, its not a med i have ever used of have really looked into myself but i have been told that its basicly like weak deca wich raises the question why not just use deca and proviron wich would be alot cheaper?


----------



## toxictoffee

hi dan

i am trying to dodge to progesterone gyno and the androgenic nature of proviron

i am though having the gyno chopped in about 6 weeks assuming it can be fitted in

primo is not noted for gyno, i had the cash and fancied a long stint on it

for my sins, for some stupid reason i have now cut the dose and added a little test into the mix...


----------



## toxo

what are your plans for your cycle after the op?


----------



## mart77

I think this bodybuilding road will take you an awfully long way. This journal, like the other one, will be a fantastic read.

Good luck TT.


----------



## toxictoffee

*dan*

primo and var on and off and may run something slight more androgenic with the use of adex, not sure, see where i go

not 100% sure yet, will see where the wind blows me

*mart*

great to see you here my friend


----------



## Marsbar

TT .. good to see you over here. Will be interesting to read a more 'raw' journal from yourself.


----------



## toxictoffee

cheers marsbar

yes i shall be documenting my forthcoming use of DNP in graphic detail

this med excites me, and i will be running it in about 5-6 weeks time for a 7 day blast

i am aware of the nature of the med

i am aware of the sides asscoaiated with it

im sure i will get the obligatory "it kills people" comments after a quick google search has been done

its something i have researched for quite a while now and believe i have a good understanding of the med and the optimum protocol for use in trms of effeciency and safety

should make for some interesting findings


----------



## ah24

Good luck with the DNP dude. Good job starting a journal, will be interesting.

I know you know what ya doing, just be careful mate


----------



## toxictoffee

yes mate ran it before

its IMO about

1 - appreciating its cumulative nature

2 - supplying adequate AOs

3 - ensuring optimum hydration

4 - holding CHO intake steady

5 - training to suit

beyond that its the luck of the draw, just the draw is a little bit more in your favour


----------



## ah24

By number 2 = adequate AO's

Anti-Oxidants right?


----------



## toxictoffee

yes, correct, although the list wont extend to a crazy list

vit c and e being the main ones


----------



## Marsbar

DNP?? Thought you were bulking at the mo?


----------



## toxictoffee

yes

have been doing for 6 and a half weeks

12 weeks will trim it down for 1-2 weeks and then start again


----------



## Marsbar

ah ok .. I'm bulking at the mo .. doing my first show next year so need to get some mass on after a summer of low carbs. I saw a thread somewhere where you mentioned about high carbs helping in PCT .. you're bang on .. I'm in PCT now and on high carbs and PCT is a doddle so far (keeps fingers crossed)


----------



## toxictoffee

yes mate

steroids are not my area of knowledge, yet...and i doubt they will although there is a cross over between nutrition and using gear

hence this one

http://grande.nal.usda.gov/ibids/index.php?mode2=detail&origin=ibids_references&therow=257678


----------



## rightyho

Let the journal begin. 

See you in the gym Monday mate - inductions only booked from Tuesday on this week, though.

Are you bringing any "migrating" articles over here and popping them in your journal?


----------



## toxictoffee

hi keith

yes they will appear here now, i shall add some more too

ketogenic diet coming soon

today was bicep and hams training, all cool

operation Delta, November, Papa shall see us having the hottest october on record in the UK, til then carbs a plenty


----------



## hackskii

First of all I never welcomed you to the board so here goes.

Welcome



toxictoffee said:


> yes mate
> 
> steroids are not my area of knowledge, yet...and i doubt they will although there is a cross over between nutrition and using gear
> 
> hence this one
> 
> http://grande.nal.usda.gov/ibids/index.php?mode2=detail&origin=ibids_references&therow=257678


*Son Of A Bitch*, this I never saw before.

I can see the carbs and cortisol deal due to the anabolic nature of insulin.

But elivation in test levels is new to me.......wow.....

Toxic, how did you get the gyno?

Was it from an aromitizable steroid or a progesteronic one?


----------



## toxictoffee

nice article isnt it, i have a few ore kicking around my 'office' in paper form i shall refer to given a chance

thanks for the welcome

or as they say in the uk

thanx 4 da welcum innit  



> Toxic, how did you get the gyno?


i believe initially M1T and subsequent use of tren

it will be hacked out in about 2 months and i shall be ebaying the masses they withdraw


----------



## RACK

Alright mate, thanks for pointing me over here.

Will be good to read your journal once again.


----------



## toxictoffee

*today*

today shall be chest

flat press

inclince guillotine

flys

i am usually not an advocate on flys but have kinda saturated my weighted dips and believe too much anterior deltoid contribution is kicking in

(3 x 10 at me + 42.5kg)

at the end of the session

so pressing now for 6 weeks starting at about 95% of last weeks working load to finish at about 105% 6 weeks later

i am very much into microloading and deloading in this manner

anyway - thats boring

current use of gear =

1ml prop EOD

1.25ml primo EOD

4iu GH ED

5000 calories (cleaner than a nuns conscience)

carbs =

oats

spuds

fibrous veg

protein =

eggs

chicken

whey

beef

fats =

OO

fish oil

nats c0ck of flax oil

plus all thoe occuring in meat and eggs

goals for this week

get my knee straight

get my bonus at work

bonus at work = 5 more months on GH - i hope my boss doesnt read this

ahh stupid thought, the notion of my boss training is as likely as rik waller being ready for the UKBFF british championships


----------



## Magic Torch

Dude, why use the DNP? I mean if you were gonna use it pre-contest then I'd say fair play.....after all the research in the world and all the knowledge you might pick up, would you not only use it as a last resort?

I like your posing BTW I may not agree with all of it but you have a way with words 

J


----------



## Tony Barnes

lol, another forum to keep track of, thanks TT...


----------



## Golden Man

Bloody hell invasion of the naturals.Ps mr barnes pic of me in the competition section 3rd and not so golden:lift::beer1:


----------



## Tony Barnes

Hey Ed - how are you doing?? Will have a look


----------



## 1000

> yes they will appear here now, i shall add some more too
> 
> ketogenic diet coming soon


Awesome, I will keep my eyes peeled for this 



> (3 x 10 at me + 42.5kg)


Some immense dipping! (in my book!)

Am I to presume this journal will again be devoid of pictures TT?


----------



## JohnOvManc

Inclince guillotine - same as press to neck?

I gave it a go last thursday, can not get high enough... hit my upper chest and that's it?

Is there a special tech to doing this?

What sort of weights are you using compared to your normal type bench press?


----------



## toxictoffee

hi guys

journal will have pictures, from the comps next year

as for the DNP, used it before, use it again, i do everything else by the booka dnwill do cardio and obviously diet to suit, i just like DNP

*john*

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/BBGuillotineBenchPress.html

but i do mine on a n incline and legs in the air for chest recruitment

so today

flat bench 3 x 8 105kg very easy

3 x 12 85kg guillotine, again easy

3 x 10 decline flys = good

thats cool for chest

*tony*, more fish vs flax debates, same time, different place

*mr torch*

i am fairly clued up on the DNP TBH and rate it above T3 on many levels,

posing or posting you like? i hope the latter as if you saw me on stage it was like watching a fish ride a bicyle

i cant pose for shte but that will come in the years ahead


----------



## hackskii

I have tried the guillitines and to me they put a ton of stress on the front delts.

I have changed the way I do things due to injuries but I do inclines with dumbells and I turn the dumbell in some to take the load off of the front delt to hit better upper chest.

Just me as I can use more weight with less pain.

Had a friend injure his shoulder on guillitine pressing, probably not the best exercise for rotator cuff.

I take it Steve you are not into HIT?:rolleye11


----------



## toxictoffee

hi scott

yes they can be a problem for shoulders but open the palms up go wide and keep the weight down and shouldnt be an issue

HIT, not my cup of tea mate


----------



## Magic Torch

Yes I meant posting, tho the pics you mailed me were nice - they aint really for posting here big boy 

DNP is defo one for the top shelf, but then like Slin, if its used right.....


----------



## Nytol

DNP is a better drug than any other fat burning substance IMO, it is a tool, like any other, if used sensibly and knowledgeably, there should be no problems.

I have used it before, and will again, for me 200mg per day, for 14 days, is not too uncomfortable, and produces exceptional results.

Nice thread Toxic.


----------



## RACK

I've run 200mg for 10 days, 3 times now and can't fault the stuff. Will def be using it again


----------



## maccer

Loving the journal TT, Rack when you last use it? You experience an anabolic rebound?


----------



## toxictoffee

hi guys

DNP is very antic catabolic unless run for a lengthy period at silly doses

thyroid IMO is not required for the 7 dayer i have planned

day 1/2 = 250mg

day 3-7 = 500mg ED

and then off

longer will need thyroid meds

use with care and i enjoy it, be a tw4t and have tw4t implications follow, same with everything

i would use this over ECA any day from previous expereince

will be documenting all the days on it, i shall list complete protocol for those who iz intrezted

back trained today

al cable work for 6 weeks

lat pull down

seat row

one hand deated cable rows

nice hi reps and almost pure isolation and form if thats possible

all good


----------



## 1000

toxictoffee said:


> back trained today
> 
> al cable work for 6 weeks
> 
> lat pull down
> 
> seat row
> 
> one hand deated cable rows
> 
> nice hi reps and almost pure isolation and form if thats possible
> 
> all good


Whats making you opt for a block of cable only work mate?


----------



## toxictoffee

i have just come off

chins

B/O row

and deads work

time for a change

cables are good when used correctly and allow for good TUT on higher rep ranges (12s)


----------



## toxictoffee

*today*

today shall be cardio only

strange for me not to do weights, but i am on 5 day weights, two of cardio to give me some rest

7 weeks today i stopped dieting so i think 3 more before the DNP kickc in, then run PCT and go have my gyno op early mid october

then crank up an androgenic course after the gyno op

now just got to find the £XXXX thousand to fund it :violin:

my parents will appear on ebay and i may resort to selling my soul

dare i post this?

http://www.brinkzone.com/articledetails.php?acatid=6&aid=71

worth a read :argue:


----------



## RACK

Flax is the new nolv!!

Will you be using tren on your next cycle mate, or are you staying away from it?

I love the stuff but it turn's me into a mad man!


----------



## toxo

just bang it all in and get MASSIVE lol


----------



## Nytol

toxictoffee said:


> dare i post this?
> 
> http://www.brinkzone.com/articledetails.php?acatid=6&aid=71
> 
> worth a read :argue:


I read that many years ago, but never saw any reference to it working or being tried elsewhere, so I assumed it was not as good in practice.


----------



## toxictoffee

hi guys i actually have some references to flax haiving similar mechanisms to soya products to suggest the opposite

anyhow...thats another debate

today was cardio, nice and easy

i have realised GH has given me carpal tunnel syndrome, or at least the symptoms of it so i am knocking it on the head, i have nearly 300 iu awaiting my use, have to decide on a course of action

shame

today was ok TBH, tomoro shall be legs and hopefully they will hold up

as for flax being the new nolva?

nahhhh, it doesnt lower IGF levels :rolleye11


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> as for flax being the new nolva?
> 
> nahhhh, it doesnt lower IGF levels :rolleye11


Funny mate, very funny.

When I took off the HGH it took a week before the sides went away.

It was so bad I could not take a lid off of a orange juice bottle at just 4iu a day.

Everything totally went back to normal after I stopped, so no worries of possible long term effects.


----------



## toxictoffee

it better get better as my nan relies on me to open her pickle onion jars and i will look a tw4t if i cant even do that for her as i am huge and all that, innit


----------



## dazzz

hi mate enjoyin the new journal, i especialy like the new sig lol

good luck with the DNP


----------



## toxictoffee

cheers dazz

nice to see you over here

yes DNP will be in place soon

having my fan 'PAC' tested at work this week in anticipation of being the only hlmet who is sweating their ass of in september

going to run it with about 400-500g carbs ED and 3 daily work shirts in line for the 7 days


----------



## RACK

Did you get any water retention with the HGH mate? At 4iu's ED my habds and feet some times swelled up really bad.

LOL at the PAC testing, I've just had mine done at work too! Better to get it done now before my next lot of DNP!


----------



## sdds

Greetings Steve,

Well, nice to see so many familiar posters here. Just popped in and looked at Righty's pics - awesome!

will swing by later.


----------



## toxictoffee

*hi rack*

yep my hands and feet have me looking like the b4stard offspring child of dumbo and vanessa feltz

im off it now and will see what happens

will hit the DNP on wednesday, 8 weeks after coming off diet for comp, then run PCT then the gyno op

*simon*

great to see you here mate, make sure you contribute 

*today*

legs

the knee was much better so lots of pressing and maybe even onto squats in the weeks coming, more positive

all cool and gyno funds are up and running


----------



## rightyho

TT - yes, your hands ARE proper swollen mate. Shocked me.

Can you have a look at me on Saturday if you're around? The water is dropping off nicely to reveal quite a few new cuts.

Defo abandoned the Gravesend now because of mozzie bites / water retention / bruising from being kicked about the place yesterday. 

But Leeds is 100 per cent on in 2 weeks time. It's on a Saturday as well, if you can get the day off work.

Wayne, Lena, Dave B, Gordon, Julie etc going up, probably with Mark, his missus, the asian lad from the gym, Barry R, half a dozen newbies, and hopefully, if I can persuade him, Noname.

We'll probably in all honesty hire a big mini bus.

I'm not around tomorrow until 1pm mate if you were going to pop in.


----------



## toxictoffee

shall be over after 1pm at some point mate

will 'check ya out' as it were

i see another night of no sleep and pain from the CTS but sh1t happens

pays your money, takes your choice


----------



## 1000

TT, RE flax oil, I notice in some of your posts you don't put much emphasis on flax oil over the many other choices, dare I ask what you reason is for this? Just curious to know your thoughts!


----------



## toxictoffee

flax is the most non essential essential fatty acid around in my book

its conversion to EPA and DHa is not close to fish oil

it has its place but i would base my intake mainly on

oily fish

eggs

olive oil

beef


----------



## 1000

Cheers



> its conversion to EPA and DHa is not close to fish oil


^ this was what I thought would be your reasoning tbh

Beef- check, olive oil- check, eggs- check, can't stand fish, but I usually take in 8-12g of fish oil softgels a day to compensate.


----------



## Cricket_Fire

Hey Steve, good to see you're still keeping a journal, quite enjoy following your progress.

How're the workouts coming?

P.S. Have to put this, because it's the greatest smilie ever:gun:


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> flax is the most non essential essential fatty acid around in my book
> 
> its conversion to EPA and DHa is not close to fish oil
> 
> it has its place but i would base my intake mainly on
> 
> oily fish
> 
> eggs
> 
> olive oil
> 
> beef


Geee thanks for backing me up on that flax, udo's or fish oil thread. 

I totally agree that flax is far inferior to fish oils for Omega 3's.


----------



## toxictoffee

hi *keenan*

good to have you over here mate 

the smilies are ace....as this is me off season reggers:

ace is that

*scott*

when tony gets the boot from his job he will be round to the logical way of 'finkin'


----------



## toxictoffee

ok

operation Delta, November, Papa has comeneced as my timings are looking a little tight before gyno op and PCT running in

so day 1

250mg and AOs

let the sweating begin

should look to remove some of the fat thats gone on in the 7 and a bit weeks since coming off the diet and doing up to 6000 calories ED

then into PCT and gyno

:crazy: = TT for a week or so

GH out, DNP in


----------



## ah24

Sounds cool bro, i know you have it all under control just stay safe dude.


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> *scott*
> 
> when tony gets the boot from his job he will be round to the logical way of 'finkin'


Maybe or maybe not! 

Either way I will look fwd to his posts...................


----------



## toxictoffee

ah24 said:


> Sounds cool bro, i know you have it all under control just stay safe dude.


it will be as cool as the summer months in arozina for rik waller

but i know what you mean 

yep

all under control

water high

carbs

high

fan level high

logic high

*scott*

tony is sound and a clued up guy, just he has to adhere to cmpany policy

it would be like a mcdonalds burger flipper telling you how nice a whopper tastes..... they know it does but are not willing to do so

once he has his P45 and gets the boot, then he will talk logic 

ps i took the first DNP cap 2 hors a go and have lost 3lbs of fat...man this is better than hydroxycut hardcore


----------



## AdamSimpson

Gday Steve, Just dropping in to say hello, ive been pretty crook the last couple weeks so just found out your migration day or so ago. wish you the best with the new forum and i intend to stay on this forum because from what ive seen, it cuts out a lot of the garbage which has started to appear on other sites.

also like that theres less policing of gear usages and other things of that nature, ive learnt more from the articles and threads on this site than i have in the last 6 months searching other sites. (dont worry still no plans for gear use just yet but as ya know i do like to learn)

liking the new journal as well, wont be long until you get yourself 200+ pages full


----------



## toxictoffee

good to see you over here adam



> crook


ahh the days of nel mangle being crook in neighbours

its great to be an ozzy isnt it

get your journal up and going here mate

shoulders today me thinks


----------



## AdamSimpson

indeed them was the days

can i start a journal here on this section, or do i hafta have competed? dont wanna stand on any toes here, yet anyway


----------



## toxictoffee

for sure, start one up

if you feel uneasy here email the admin for a suitable forum


----------



## AdamSimpson

cheers mate will do

:gun:

sorry bout that, just loving the new smileys haha


----------



## RACK

How much do you usually lose on a DNP cycle TT, and do you find you get the Anabolic rebound effect?


----------



## philip41

hi TT,

Good to see you have started a new journal mate.

makes for some good reading.

Cheers

(Rhez)


----------



## Jax_Demon

Glad to see your still posting somewhere hope your ok?

Gonna keep an eye on this and see how well dnp works for you with the limited time scale of use.


----------



## daniel.m

hey Steve good to see you're still posting somewhere.

Your last journal was very interesting, and so i look forward to reading this one.

How's the DNP going thus far? How high is your water intake exactly?


----------



## JohnOvManc

How bad is the gyno?

Is there anyway you think you could have nipped (< pun LOL) it in the bud earlie days, avoided certain, used certain meds or was it unavoidable?


----------



## nymjam

Hey fella,

just thought I would stop by and wish you all the best! I'll be reading, just not posting due to work being crazy at the mo!

Cheers

J


----------



## kendod666

hi steve good to see you have another journal.

i know your in a tough spot with what to do with all your HGH so ive decided to be charitable and let you post me the whole lot to save you any more carpal.

What do you say mate?


----------



## slickoneuk

howdie geezer. I shall be, as usual keeping an eye on your progress. Tis a good and very informative read!!


----------



## toxictoffee

hey gents

great to see the support

means a lot

ok the questions

yesterday first day of DNP

250mg for first few and then see how much we can 'take' 500mg being max

GH andrew? yep its in my firidge

going to try 2iu ED in 4 weeks and see what the deal is, if not you can come clean my car and i will reward you

john

the gyno is not bad but its a head fcuk and worth the $$$ to have it removed IMO

*today*

shoulders/triceps

after 4 sets of heavy 12 rep pressing i went to DBs for 8 reps

36kg

3 x 8 nice and easy - back up to 40s in a few weeks

tricep isoltaions


----------



## kendod666

what sort of temperature raise do you get from the dnp mate?

is it manageable in work situations?


----------



## toxictoffee

hi mate

comes and goes

before it was fine then all of a sudden it hits you

i went with keith to a show and was sweating like never before, crazy crazy feelings

i only have to wear a shirt 4 out of 7 days a week at work so i have planned it around that

i have 2 desk top fans and a water fountain within a gnats c0cks distance

TBH the office is riddled with 'plump'...sorry, bubbly office women who sweat like michael jackson at a toys R us sale so me offering a couple more degrees is no biggy

its strange, training is a bit of a bitch but thats all ok, my sessions are short

ps - i have logged on to the 'other forum' for the first time to read some strange comments

oh dear, i shall not rise to them


----------



## kendod666

i think the whole internet forum thing is a strange beast at the best of times anyway mate. hard to explain but i think on some levels we all derive some pleasure from sharing our experiences in journals/logs its just some people take things a bit to seriously sometimes.

keyboard warrior is such an apt phrase over the 'other forum' sometimes mate.


----------



## toxictoffee

shame isnt it

again

james and i spoke today for a fair while hopefully the board will get back to where it was for him as i respect what he has done on MT


----------



## Bulldozer

Uk muscle is being invaded by Toxictoffee's soldiers 

Nah just messing, the more the merrier i say :beer1:

Have you altered your diet from the norm while on DNP toxic?

How many grams of carbs a day will you be on during the DNP course?


----------



## toxictoffee

its all good traffic bulldozer 

my diet will be base line 500-600g of carbs

upt to 300g of protein

up to 100 of fat

that should do til i start cutting

using DNP differs to cutting and dropping carbs or going keto is simply crazy

eat as you would just chase everything down with cold water and AOs


----------



## Bulldozer

WOW that seems like a lot of calories mate. 4500 ish.

How much do you weigh ?

How much weight do you predict you will loose roghly in the week of DNP ? (Just a ball park from previous experience)

Just curious.


----------



## toxictoffee

4500 is not a lot for me

i have been on about 6000 of late

i used to do up to 50'000 ED before in my darker times

4500 is holding back and holding back hard, if i could i would have around 20'000 every day but i appreciate this is not good for my body or mindset

i expect 10 days will lose about 5lbs of fat give or take


----------



## Bulldozer

50,000 calories a day ? seriously ?

Even 20,000 ?? Have you got worms lol 

I thought i ate a lot !!!


----------



## toxictoffee

i am a former bulimic

still struggling as an obsessive overeater

food rules and ruins my life

i have been better this year than ever but i spent a year eating 20-50000 calories Ed and went from 9 to 16 and a bit stone over a year and a half

i am an addict and cannot kick it

at the moment its ok but it gets so bad i resort to crazy measure to stop it

i have been down every possible avenue to help eliminate it with no positive outcome


----------



## RACK

I get a horrible feeling when training on DNP, as soon as I've finished the top comes off and I'm out side in the fresh air!

When was your last blow out, regarding food intake mate?


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> i am a former bulimic
> 
> still struggling as an obsessive overeater
> 
> food rules and ruins my life
> 
> i have been better this year than ever but i spent a year eating 20-50000 calories Ed and went from 9 to 16 and a bit stone over a year and a half
> 
> i am an addict and cannot kick it
> 
> at the moment its ok but it gets so bad i resort to crazy measure to stop it
> 
> i have been down every possible avenue to help eliminate it with no positive outcome


What about hypnosis?


----------



## sdds

whats up steve,

I too am liking this site and learning more about AAS.. yea I know am not ready but bloody interesting none the less.

DNP, thats some serious **** there mate... how much does it raise the RMR?

sorry am sure this has been asked - is your gyno quite noticeable? Knowing you all the right steps were taken, ie it was just bad luck. I have very minor gyno myself and nolva (in my very limited experience) didn't stop it.

on a basic note - I am gaining about 0.2lbs to 0.5lbs a week, if I need to be upping cals would you up the protein & carbs in the pwo only first? Apart from that weight on the bar is slowly going up.. pleased all in all.


----------



## toxictoffee

hi J

i have been on the level since xmas in terms of not having blow outs (mild one post show) but its the portion size and frequency of planned meals which is the issue

13 meals a day

450 calories per meal appx

due to not sleeping


----------



## Bulldozer

Sorry dude i didnt mean to pry.

Good journal by the way.

I thought you was a real as*hole to start off with, but now i have got used to your posting style a bit more i guess i may have jumped the gun a bit. Maybe you aint so bad


----------



## toxictoffee

sdds said:


> whats up steve,
> 
> I too am liking this site and learning more about AAS.. yea I know am not ready but bloody interesting none the less.
> 
> DNP, thats some serious **** there mate... how much does it raise the RMR?
> 
> sorry am sure this has been asked - is your gyno quite noticeable? Knowing you all the right steps were taken, ie it was just bad luck. I have very minor gyno myself and nolva (in my very limited experience) didn't stop it.
> 
> on a basic note - I am gaining about 0.2lbs to 0.5lbs a week, if I need to be upping cals would you up the protein & carbs in the pwo only first? Apart from that weight on the bar is slowly going up.. pleased all in all.


hi mate

ok

DNP is ace in the right hands, deadly in the wrong, as with alcohol and rec drugs

gyno? its not that bad but i have the cash to do it and it does my nut in, its from M1T

as for the weight gaining, up carb portions by a little each week


----------



## toxictoffee

Bulldozer said:


> Sorry dude i didnt mean to pry.
> 
> Good journal by the way.
> 
> I thought you was a real as*hole to start off with, but now i have got used to your posting style a bit more i guess i may have jumped the gun a bit. Maybe you aint so bad


ask any question and never apologise

i am open

i am honest

i will answer anything

i dont take offence if its a debate

i only get offended at personal attacks, and if they come this way they go back teice as hard as some may know :gun: 

as my profile says, im marmite


----------



## RACK

Well done there with the eating.


----------



## slimbops1436114506

alright steve,

just found out that you have started a journal here.

Good luck with the gyno mate. Nolva sorted it for me but am lucky enough to be able to have the op on the nhs if it re-occurs.

Interesting that you have turned to DNP and will be interesting to see the outcome of its use.

all the best

shane


----------



## sdds

thanks mate will up them..

from MT1, the pro hormone correct?, used to sit on the shelves for kids to buy (before banned). Makes you think.


----------



## hackskii

What in the hell is marmite?

Sorry, I am American.

Yah Dozer he is a good kid...

Seems to have quite the following too.......


----------



## carl20

i see your posting somewhere else TT, im glad as i enjoyed reading your journal before. i appreciate the studes you read and condense for us.

its a shame things went down the way they did.

good luck with the journal.

i know you suggest mixed macro dieting to keep things simple (above 16% bf),

my question is how low bf do you believe is possible with this technique whilst preserving muscle mass?


----------



## Bulldozer

hackskii said:


> What in the hell is marmite?
> 
> Sorry, I am American.


I think its a yeast extract or something.

Its normally spread onto toast.

The advertising campaigns slogan is " you rather love it, or you hate it"


----------



## toxictoffee

lol

i love the americans

so innocent

[forrest gump]

"whattt is mmmmmarmite mmmommmma?"

[/forrest gump]

thanks to all the guys above

*shane*

nolva didnt do anything for me as with adex and i dont like nolva anyhow

*carl*

mixed macro?

well if you are active then no, its about getting the ratios right for you, just dont neglect carbs and smach away protein, protein, protein

as for the other place? ah well demographic changes and all that

got plent 'o studies to stick up and the new ketogenic diet i have written


----------



## dan nukem

Hi Steve,

Just dropping by to show some support, although I may visit this forum more frequently as its been recommended by several people.

Anyway, I've been skimming through your journal at work so sorry if I missed it but where are you getting the gyno op done mate? UK?

What prompted you to try DNP?

Is there anything out there that you would still be against using?

P.S DNP doesn't work if your eating 5kg tubs of skinny cow:rolleyes:


----------



## toxictoffee

hi dan

will be the same place jibbs taylor had his done, he is an MT member

i will not use the NHS, money better spent on those who need it

DNP is ace and i will be running it for around 10 days me thinks

i have read up on it for a couple of years and would say i have a very good non scientific working knowledge of it

i plan to bulk whilst on it :crazy:


----------



## chrisj22

Christ! There's a load of new members joined following you, Steve. Excellent stuff.

UK-M must be the biggest/best forum on the net.


----------



## hackskii

Steve, you are a funny man, but most brits are funny, hell even the women are.

Not like here.Grrrrrr


----------



## toxictoffee

chrisj22 said:


> Christ! There's a load of new members joined following you, Steve. Excellent stuff.
> 
> UK-M must be the biggest/best forum on the net.


yes and the b4stards are costing me £3.92 a time to pretend to be my friends...it must stop



hackskii said:


> Steve, you are a funny man, but most brits are funny, hell even the women are.
> 
> Not like here.Grrrrrr


americans are funny, they just dont realise it 99% of the time


----------



## philip41

toxictoffee said:


> yes and the b4stards are costing me £3.92 a time to pretend to be my friends...it must stop


Eh, sorry Steve but thats a quid you owe me mate.


----------



## Kyusho

Steve,

Just received the £3.92 paypal payment to sign up mate. Cheers!

:thumb:


----------



## toxictoffee

lol

cheers gents

just been doing some house work post 250mg of DNP

so

day 2 now and 500mg in over the 2 days

fan on, water in and a few carbs to stoke the furnace

all payments made people


----------



## dazzz

are you nervous at all using DNP TT? are their any worrying thought is the back of your mind?

the stuff does seem very appealing but i wouldnt have the bollox tbh

on a side note im putting fat on faster than is right imo,only 1.5 weeks into cycle, do you think i should adjust carbs now or sit tight for abit and asess later when test fully kicks in?


----------



## toxictoffee

nope

i have done far more stupid things and enterered them with less education

3 polish prositutues in a weekend without protection IMO is more risky, yet i did not think twice of doing that

as for your cycle?

eat big, eat clean and appreciate some water retention will occur


----------



## dazzz

will do cheers

lol at the prostutes...thats something i wouldnt expect from you:crazy:


----------



## toxictoffee

if you knew me 5 years ago then anything went

wasnt into rec drugs but everything else i now abhor i practised on a frequent basis


----------



## kinglean

Hi Toxic.

Just saying hello and showing my support.

I am also glad there is no stigma between you and James.

Nice site this...time permitting i will try and involve myself in the community here.

All the best with the journal, will keep an eye on it.


----------



## toxictoffee

hi mate

nice to have you here

james and i are mates 

it costs him a bomb to make that claim but we are buddies you know


----------



## sdds

hey again steve,

though Id ask you if this book is worth getting, in learning more about training -

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Practice-Strength-Training-Vladimir-Zatsiorsky/dp/0736056289/ref=sr_1_4/026-4911756-9487611?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187994490&sr=1-4

I know you've mentioned William J. Kraemer before, but no luck finding articles on the net.

3 polish girls - I hate you....:boohoo:


----------



## toxictoffee

hi simon

i havent read that particular book but the authors have some great stuff

worth a read for sure, but i couldnt justify the price tag, i would have to see if i could illegally obtain the pdf first


----------



## AdamSimpson

gday Steve

you seem to be a lot happier since the last time i talked to you on the other site, are ya getting more comfortable with yaself and your progress mate? if so im happy for ya because imagine how productive a happy TT could be :lift::hat:


----------



## toxictoffee

still some issues mate

i have carpal tunnel syndrime from the GH which is killing me

but i am always positive mate 

cardio and work today


----------



## AdamSimpson

carpal tunnel? i think my grandma has that haha, its a killer mate, hope you can get around it, and its good to see you restarting cardio, are you doing as much as ya used to?


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> still some issues mate
> 
> i have carpal tunnel syndrime from the GH which is killing me
> 
> but i am always positive mate
> 
> cardio and work today


I got that and had to back off on the GH.

I took a week off then I felt ok, but I went back on at a much lower dose, and I am cool now.

GH sides are totally dose related, and go away once it is stopped.


----------



## 1000

> 3 polish prositutues in a weekend without protection IMO is more risky, yet i did not think twice of doing that


LOL this is why I love you and hate you!

Are you entering along side Righty next year or are you both taking different routes?

Any plans to return to MT? Apart from the healthy action guys and OoOGazOoO, there isn't really anyone to learn from or who posts often enough to learn from.


----------



## toxictoffee

lol

today

hands are slightly better although a bit fcuked

cardio only and work

saw my brother for the first time in 3 and a half years which was good and better than i hoped

day 3 of DNP and im hot

250mg

as for points above

healthy action guys, yep and gaz and his favourite google tool, (i await the email)

its easy to post up but things have to correspond in reality for me

so onwards an upwards, towards a fan...joy joy joy


----------



## 1000

Just for reference TT, my name is Rob 

How did your brother react to the physical changes? Does he train?


----------



## toxictoffee

hello rob, im steve, GSOH, WLTM a burd, OHOT

my brother was suprised to some degree as he saw me at 9 stone but i am always hooded up so you can see some changes but nothing out of the ordinary

he is sound, he too is an addict so we had a good chat about that

he is a class A addict, me a food one, whilst different they share common ground


----------



## 1000

Indeed. Genuine question, which one would you prefer to be addicted to yourself? Do you think if you were in your brother's position, that the avenues you have gone down to break your food habit, might have broken a drug habit?

Please tell me to mind my own business if you wish!

(PS you don't happen to know anything about a new member on MT by the name of Version 1.24? He has a very familiar writing style.....)


----------



## toxictoffee

i would prefer to be a drug addict

dont need drugs to live

me back on MT?

not for a while mate


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> me back on MT?
> 
> not for a while mate


Well mate, your humor and information is always welcome on here.:grouphug:


----------



## toxictoffee

cheers scott

when i return to MT i will be known as either:

KBH (keyboard hero)

Googlemerchant

alltalknophysique


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> alltalknophysique


I get called this all the time.

Funny, how come a guy can have knowledge and not have a body and not be credible?

Why do I have to be massive to give out free advice?

I can tell you, gear works for me but not like most guys, they get bigger faster and recover faster.

I get high blood pressure and massive supression of the HPTA.

Had one guy post pictures from myspace of me and he picked the worst ones then made massive personal attacks agains me.

That was just this morning.

I banned him, he is on another board.

I take all knowledge on board, ALL!!!!!!

Good into is just freaking that, good info. Grrrrr.......lol


----------



## toxictoffee

a physique means nothing IMO in terms of advice unless someone claims to have something that works and have been training years and still look sh1te or are weak (assumng they tyrain for strength)

most of the IFBB guys are backed up by nerds

its the "i run a great bulking diet, you should try it" from the 10 stone 6 2" guy who has been posting for 3 years i have issues with


----------



## 1000

I have never seen the need to get personal with each other. We all want similar things in one way or another. Bang out of order to go posting pics from MySpace in order to win an arguement.

Either way, I like MT, I like UKM, I like learning and I haven't learnt from anyone quite like I have from TT, be it his articles or his responses to my replies.

I know absolutely f-ck all about drugs though tbh!!


----------



## toxictoffee

> I know absolutely f-ck all about drugs though tbh!!


just listen to greg valentino or dan duchaine

if you drop it, still jab it

if it doesnt kill you run it at a higher dose until it might

if nobody else will try it out, you try it and report back if it doesnt kill you

what more do you need to know?

thats my protocol built on their advice

up to 500mg of DNP tomoro me thinks

so if i dont post tomoro, you know the reason


----------



## 1000

> so if i dont post tomoro, you know the reason


LMAO fair enough!!

Knowing sods law, your ISP will f-ck you up and you won't log in for a week and have half the BB world panicking and emailing noname!!

Good luck with it! I'm years off drugs myself!


----------



## ah24

1ManRiot said:


> Good luck with it! I'm years off drugs myself!


Judging by the avvy....you sure?!


----------



## 1000

LOL


----------



## Getting On!

Hello Steve.

thanks for the pointer to this site, I shall continue to enjoy your 0.02's worth!


----------



## dazzz

still alive steve?


----------



## toxictoffee

i died earlier today

this is my alter ego posting after TT cooked in a DNP incident in the early hours. reports from eye witneses said a man in only his pants was walking around p'town (innit) at 3 am with people unable to approach due to the raging inferno coming off the 100lb p1ss wet through wannabe big man

after the death of mr toffee, people were still lighting cigarettes and spliffs off the remains long into the morning. local tramps were also warning themselves from the dead meat and no longer had a need for meths and 2 pence for a coffee to warm them up

whilst all this sh1t was happening, steve, the man behind TT was training hams and bi's, he was having, or 'avin as they say in ptown, a good session where all weights were up and the CTS was only 50% as bad

then off to work

all cool


----------



## toxictoffee

before i forget

some observations

since the cessation of GH my knees feel so much stronger and i have less joint pain

hands are still fcuked but maybe not as bad

the DNP cycle is now upped to 250mg every 18 hours

10 days in all

day 4 now after 250mg ED

patches of 'hotness' today but A OK for now


----------



## hackskii

What is your weight loss per day?


----------



## toxictoffee

dont touch the scales

they mean little to me

i know when i look:

good

ok

shat

if its the latter then something has to be done

scales play with my head and due to a huge food and water consumption over a 24 hour period, they never give a good indication of whats going on

i go on feel TBH


----------



## dazzz

toxictoffee said:


> i died earlier today
> 
> this is my alter ego posting after TT cooked in a DNP incident in the early hours. reports from eye witneses said a man in only his pants was walking around p'town (innit) at 3 am with people unable to approach due to the raging inferno coming off the 100lb p1ss wet through wannabe big man
> 
> after the death of mr toffee, people were still lighting cigarettes and spliffs off the remains long into the morning. local tramps were also warning themselves from the dead meat and no longer had a need for meths and 2 pence for a coffee to warm them up
> 
> whilst all this sh1t was happening, steve, the man behind TT was training hams and bi's, he was having, or 'avin as they say in ptown, a good session where all weights were up and the CTS was only 50% as bad
> 
> then off to work
> 
> all cool


lmao

still got your sense of humour eh


----------



## toxictoffee

humour? i call it being a little off in terms of mental stability

i am sitting in quite a pool of sweat ATM

DNP is obviously not having a holiday from work this bank holiday weekend

(awaits the yanks to ask "whhhat is a bank hoollllllliday mamma?")


----------



## carl20

hey again

how much fat are you expecting to loose during these 10 hot days??

have you posted up them studies and keto diet anywhere yet??

thanks, take care steve

Carl.


----------



## shazzyuk

... nice to see you around again Steve, will be keeping an eye on this new journal.


----------



## toxictoffee

hi shazzy

good to have you here

carl

not sure mate

i am doing 5500/6000 calories ED on it so we will see

*today*

flat bench 3 x 8 107.5kg nice and easy without a spot

incline guillotine 3 x 12 87.5kg with feet in air, no spot

3 x 11 on 30kg decline flys

all in all ok, hands are not great but not the worst they have been

all good

keto diet shall come a lng way in future as i am up to my eyeballs in loads of other bits and bobs ATM


----------



## rightyho

Alright sweat boy?

Feedback re water retention yet?

Any measurable temp elevation or are you just flying by "feel"?


----------



## toxictoffee

im on effectively 300mg ED now

250mg every 18 hours

i am holding water and have moments of heat, OK ATM

day 5 now, 5 more

hands and heat make it hard to sleep (not that i can at the best of time) will be over in the morning for you to have a giggle

ps check your email for a bigger giggle :crazy:


----------



## rightyho

toxictoffee said:


> im on effectively 300mg ED now
> 
> 250mg every 18 hours
> 
> i am holding water and have moments of heat, OK ATM
> 
> day 5 now, 5 more
> 
> hands and heat make it hard to sleep (not that i can at the best of time) will be over in the morning for you to have a giggle
> 
> ps check your email for a bigger giggle :crazy:


Still effectively a low dose, TT. You could double that. :crazy:

I'll have a look but if it's like the last time you said you were holding water, you still had veins in your back and cross cuts in your friggin traps. El loco, moy amigo.

Saw the giggle by email. Will not be goaded into responding since try as I might on zero carbs and ketosis, I can't get my IQ down to anything like what would be needed.

Suffice to say there is a forthcoming article for consideration on distinguishing gluteus from arm hinge.

On a side note - had to come out of ketosis courtesy of 6 Boost bars and a trifle because the little wee stick was as dark as the darkest part of the comparison chart.

Guess 3 hours cardio a day including MMA, full weights workouts and only broccoli as a carb source was a bit ambitious. 

Final side note - some pikey has stolen all the lead off the gym roof. landlord says it's not his problem despite theft of part of the building being in the insurance policy I pay him for annually.

We will finally have a swimming pool next time it rains. Mind you, it'll be where the cardio room used to be. I smell the end of my current location for this gym. :gun:


----------



## toxictoffee

> I smell the end of my current location for this gym


shhhhhhh

i will be over to catch up tomoro if i can get my hands through the front door...thank the lord for GH...the 230 iu i have next to the spinach in the fridge shall lay dormant for a while

oh...remind me to ask you RE HCG tomoro too and keep the boosts bars out my way


----------



## rightyho

Boost bars all gone.

HCG protocol shall be revealed.

Can I have your spinach?

I owe you £60 still as well, mate. You might get it this week if you're lucky.


----------



## toxictoffee

£60 = 30 pro 50 bars

that will do

yep i shall bring over the protocol tomoro mate


----------



## hackskii

rightyho said:


> HCG protocol shall be revealed.


Is this something you would like to share on the open forum to get a responce from?

Steve, I thought you were dead against keto diets?


----------



## dazzz

i think he s just dead against people that cant understand keto diets trying to do keto diets iirc


----------



## toxictoffee

keto diets are ace mate just people think they need them when they dont and have no appreciation of how to utilise them

my HCG prorotocol is to fit into coming off primo into PCT and what frequency and dose to aim at as i will run var for 2 weeks from last primo jab to PCT


----------



## Bulldozer

toxictoffee said:


> keto diets are ace mate just people think they need them when they dont and have no appreciation of how to utilise them


When would you say somebody did need them TT ?? or say it was a good idea

I am approx 18% b/f and was thinking of trying a keto diet. I would only like to drop say 5% nothing too drastic.

There dont seem to be much info on keto diets on BB forums, there is next to none on this one! Only info i have really found is on BB.com


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> keto diets are ace mate just people think they need them when they dont and have no appreciation of how to utilise them
> 
> my HCG prorotocol is to fit into coming off primo into PCT and what frequency and dose to aim at as i will run var for 2 weeks from last primo jab to PCT


Ok, I was curious about your thoughts due to I have done keto diets and if my memory serves me correctly you are a fan of Lyle McDonald?

I totally think they have their place, but some respond very well and some dont, or not as well.

In general they work better on men than woman.

I did alot of studying on them to try to figure out if glucogen was required to keep and maintain lean muscle mass.

After Pubmed studies, from the studies I have read thay did tend to be more sucessful in the beginning but after a year or so, they were the same.

Rob Faigin has a pretty killer book called Natural Hormonal Enhancement, where he does a keto type diet then uses a carbohydrate refeed on day 4 or 5, I have to brush up on the book.

The refeed is the last two meals of that day then back to low carb.

OK, I was just checking bro as I thought you were a big fan of lower protein higher carbs, there sounded like a contradiction there but ok.......lol

If you dont mind me asking how much HCG are you considering using?

Are you going to run an AI or a SERM along with the administration of HCG?

HCG aromatizes quite heavily but dose related.

Do you run it up to or into PCT?

Do you suffer right now with testicular atrophy?

Do you use HCG during the cycle to keep and maintain testicular atrophy?

Primo is very mild on supression, so is var, not sure you would need much.

Just curious Steve, dont feel bad, I ask a million questions to everyone and mostly the ones that I respect their knowledge so take that as a compliment mate....

OK?


----------



## hackskii

Bulldozer said:


> When would you say somebody did need them TT ?? or say it was a good idea
> 
> I am approx 18% b/f and was thinking of trying a keto diet. I would only like to drop say 5% nothing too drastic.
> 
> There dont seem to be much info on keto diets on BB forums, there is next to none on this one! Only info i have really found is on BB.com


E-mail me if you want that book by Lyle McDonald, it is a long read but you will get all the information you need.

[email protected]

sorry for the hyjack Steve.


----------



## ah24

Bulldozer said:


> There dont seem to be much info on keto diets on BB forums, there is next to none on this one! Only info i have really found is on BB.com


Have you tried Dave Palumbo on MD forums?


----------



## Bulldozer

Thanks scott ill do that mate . Your a gent.

Adam i havent mate, but ill check it out cheers. 

Sorry for hijack TT. :rolleye11


----------



## Nytol

ah24 said:


> Have you tried Dave Palumbo on MD forums?


Dave Palumbo is an idiot.


----------



## ah24

Nytol said:


> Dave Palumbo is an idiot.


And what do you base that on?

You can't argue his methods dont work! His conditioning is off the hook and so are the athletes he's prepping! And spends time on the boards answering any Q&A's in his thread.

I've never really looked into ketosis dieting but gone through his thread, read certain things by him and the man certainly dont seem an idiot to me!

Sorry TT for the hi-jack again...nytol feel free to go to PM if you think it would be better than using this thread!


----------



## toxictoffee

> I am approx 18% b/f and was thinking of trying a keto diet. I would only like to drop say 5% nothing too drastic.


thats one of the funniest things i have ever heard

do you appreciate what 5% looks like and how hard to get to? this is show condition down to the bone and takes more than a little guess work

cyccled ketogenic diets, like lyles, are good when done right but do not suit eveybody, but you will have to play with carbs to get under a certain single figure %

*scott*

i would only run ketosis when all other avenues had been exhausted whilst cutting

this is not the only cycle i ran as i was using measteron and var before the comp and my nuts are small

a simple 3 day protocol of 500 ED for 3 days was the initial plan on the last day of the jabs from primo and then var for 2 weeks and come off with clomid as i dont like nolva

gyno surgery will tak place mid october

dave palumbo has some good stuff but again, read my signature and it gives you some impressions on stuff he MIGHT say, thats a migth


----------



## ah24

toxictoffee said:


> thats one of the funniest things i have ever heard
> 
> do you appreciate what 5% looks like and how hard to get to? this is show condition down to the bone and takes more than a little guess work


TT easy mate, i think he meant drop *by* 5% - so would end up 13%


----------



## toxictoffee

ahhh may mistake and apologies 

in that case 6 weeks hypocaloric then it easy, nothing fancy needed but a deficit through diet and cardio

getting to 10% is easy for anybody


----------



## RACK

Hi mate, good to bump into you yesterday. You're looking a lot bigger than last time I saw you, your shoulders are like bowling balls!!!!

Glad to hear the hands are getting better.


----------



## toxictoffee

good to see you j

yep, more weight going on...

some ood, some bad...some ugly


----------



## dazzz

hi mate

i was just wandering, from when you bulk on gear to when you cut on gear

,how long do you have in between?i.e do you wait the usual time on+pct break before cutting?

if someone was to bulk on gear then cut on gear before this guide time

would you expect serious muscle loss to take place?


----------



## Bulldozer

ah24 said:


> TT easy mate, i think he meant drop *by* 5% - so would end up 13%


I did indeed mean drop by 5 % down to approx 13% ish 

Thanks mate. Keto just seems like an appealing diet.


----------



## toxictoffee

*dazz*

i was going to stay on and do 12 weeks primo, 6 weeks of var and so on and so on but i am having the gyno op so will be off gear for that and run PCT

gear doesnt cut you up, diet does, gear doesnt halt catabolism, it just increases protein turnover and therefore holds muscle

high androgen courses dont appeal with the gyno i have

*bulldozer*

this has something RE mid range BF%

http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=1268956&cr=

TBH it easy to come from 18-13% i would expect that in a month on a standard diet in a deficit, it gets hard from 10-8, quite hard 8-7 and below that very hard hence employing keto diets

if you use a keto diet at a high BF when you add carbs back in you may simply look the same as you think your weight loss is fat when its water, this will not allow for striations to be seen compared to being 6/7/8%


----------



## Bulldozer

Thanks for the article i will check it out .

I am slowly leaning out over time but think i might speed the process up.

Thanks for ya help, sorry for hijack (again)


----------



## toxictoffee

hijack all you like mate as long as it doesnt include:

ryan reynolds

brad pitt

toning

6 pack

mens health

text lingo

i have stopped gaining/cant lose fat

after that im fairly liberal


----------



## Bulldozer

You wont hear any of that from me mate lol, i promise you!


----------



## RACK

That T-Nation article is a top bit of reading.

I can't wait for the day I reach 10%bf!!!


----------



## dazzz

i know gear doesnt cut you up mate

what im trying to get at is from bulking on gear to cutting

without the full (pct etc ) break

would you expect much muscle loss even when using gear to hold on to muscle?

i heard somewhere that if you dont wait a long enough time from bulk to cut, that even with gear you would be likey to lose all/most gains from said bulk cycle


----------



## hackskii

dazzz said:


> i know gear doesnt cut you up mate
> 
> what im trying to get at is from bulking on gear to cutting
> 
> without the full (pct etc ) break
> 
> would you expect much muscle loss even when using gear to hold on to muscle?
> 
> i heard somewhere that if you dont wait a long enough time from bulk to cut, that even with gear you would be likey to lose all/most gains from said bulk cycle


Might be because cycles tend to peter out over time?


----------



## Cricket_Fire

Hey Steve, I texted Ryan Reynolds about toning; you know, like how Brad Pitt got his abs in Fight Club/ They advised me to read Men Health. What's your opinion on this advice?:crazy:  

Got nothing constructive to add, because quite frankly I don't know wtf you're talking about with half this gear stuff haha. Just thought I'd pop in

:gun:


----------



## Kyusho

Hahaha! I've been keeping a watchful eye on this journal too, but i'm also extremely baffled by some of the technical gear jargon etc so have had to refrain from posting! Theres a hell of alot of information to digest in one sitting in here! That T-nation article above is superb- what do you think of aiming to conistantly stay at 10% bodyfat steve? I have always believed maintaining a low bodyfat is important- but between 10-15% when ''bulking''.. thereby ensuring calories are sufficient for optimal growth



Cricket_Fire said:


> Hey Steve, I texted Ryan Reynolds about toning; you know, like how Brad Pitt got his abs in Fight Club/ They advised me to read Men Health. What's your opinion on this advice?:crazy:
> 
> Got nothing constructive to add, because quite frankly I don't know wtf you're talking about with half this gear stuff haha. Just thought I'd pop in
> 
> :gun:


----------



## 1000

I see you have been.......how shall I put it, rattling one or two cages over the fence Mr Blades. I can almost hear a Mr Burns-esk "exxxxccccellent". I do enjoy forums!!

LOL @ cricket_fire

I hope all is well


----------



## toxictoffee

lol gents

yep the notion of brad pitt and toning kills me

rattling cages? no just asking questions

i could easily troll the site but have too much respect for james but get the impression i am not wanted, hey ho leave it to those who are in the 'know' as it were

i cant debate without being pulled up even when the debate holds no water

as for losing muscle when cutting? nobody should lose any until they get 8% and below if they play the game right

simply use cycles to suti and use carbs and cardio to suit

*today*

back work

all good and all lifts up

looking forward to testing knees out on thrusday with legs

500mg of DNP today

same tomoro and 3 more days...see the results a few days later


----------



## sdds

DNP dose going up there TT,

I have nothing to contribute, way over my head lol...

well fcuk it I will ask some questions if you don't mind good sir..

1) When is someone ready to use gear in your opinion, excluding knowledge of the meds (I know iam not at a BW of 148lbs btw )

2) is it possible to completely screw up the HPTA from long term use, hard to find info on this.

3) effects on the prostate, is use going to cause problems or does this depend on genetics?

just like your opinions mate, sorry for filling your journal with crap..


----------



## toxictoffee

hi simon

itys not crap mate

they are good questions...gear is not my area of 'speciality' although i know a little, not much though

1-when you can justifty it in your own mind

many are not really ready but if they believe they are, crack on

2-search out HRT and that gives you some idea

3- again to some extent genetic and of course the amount of time spent on and meds used

better asking in the AAS forum on this, my knowledge is more limited in the field

i go by the dan duchaine method "if it doesnt kill you, run it at a higher dose til it might"

that me though :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> hi simon
> 
> itys not crap mate
> 
> they are good questions...gear is not my area of 'speciality' although i know a little, not much though
> 
> 1-when you can justifty it in your own mind
> 
> many are not really ready but if they believe they are, crack on
> 
> 2-search out HRT and that gives you some idea
> 
> 3- again to some extent genetic and of course the amount of time spent on and meds used
> 
> better asking in the AAS forum on this, my knowledge is more limited in the field
> 
> i go by the dan duchaine method "if it doesnt kill you, run it at a higher dose til it might"
> 
> that me though :crazy::crazy::crazy:


I think I can answer his questions.

I was gonna but I didnt want to step on anyone's toes.

Almost did as a matter of fact.........


----------



## toxictoffee

i thought you may get a little excited at the sound of HRT being mentioned you old b4stard 

maybe a thread in the AAS forum calls


----------



## RACK

Wasn't it Dan Duchaine who said that safe dose's of DNP were between 500-800mg of DNP per day?

I'm in the "if it doesn't kill me, I'll take more" gang but I can't imagine what 800mg of DNP would feel like. (although it's not going to stop me finding out what 500mg feels like).

How are the hands today mate? Still sore or has the swelling gone now?


----------



## toxictoffee

500mg today and yesterday mate, i was ok yesterday TBH

my hands are fcuked still - i have some braces arriving in the next couple of days, the selling is down but the pain is immense and beyond being funny...one more week and then off to the GP - usual waste of time im sure "drink some milky coffee before bed and you will be ok" will be the case no doubt


----------



## RACK

500mg ED it is then mate for my next DNP cycle (cue Kanye "th-th-th-that what don't kill me.....)

Have you told your GP about use of HGH and or AAS?

If so what was their reaction?

Mine looked at me as if I'd just dry bummed her daughter when I asked for a blood test to check if my levels were ok after a steroid cycle.

Would have been a different story if I'd gone in after robbing an old lady for some smack!

(sorry for the little rant)


----------



## toxictoffee

yes

usual BS

its caused my bulimia

it caused my social phobia

etc etc

have a new GP and is a gnats c0ck more realistic TBH but still a bit off the mark


----------



## RACK

I got the same when I went to see someone the other week.

It turns out that me training so hard is the cause of most of my problems.

Load of baylocks!


----------



## sdds

thanks Steve,

will check out HRT etc

no.1 for me (i think) would be when its truly beneficial for my long term goals.

lol at your doc...

mine is threatening to stop beta blockers proscription (for anxiety), even though it has really worked, no side effects or any know long term risks..:crazy:

hope your hands get better mate


----------



## hackskii

sdds said:


> thanks Steve,
> 
> will check out HRT etc
> 
> no.1 for me (i think) would be when its truly beneficial for my long term goals.
> 
> lol at your doc...
> 
> mine is threatening to stop beta blockers proscription (for anxiety), even though it has really worked, no side effects or any know long term risks..:crazy:
> 
> hope your hands get better mate


Hey bro, you wernt on an extended androgen cycle by chance?

How old are you and what makes you think you are primary or secondary hypogonadism?

Would you want to restart your HPTA?

It is totally possible and withing 45 days.


----------



## dan nukem

How do you expect to change your diet/training when the anabolic rebound kicks in Steve?


----------



## sdds

hi hackskii,

no mate not wanting to start HRT lol , just learning about aas for the future.

Only done an oral dbol cycle a year back (waste of time). I am only 24 mate 5,9 148lbs. When I start a proper cycle one day want to get it right and be sure know what I am doing..:lift:

45 days, is that by running normal PCT meds?

I hope ive understood your post correctly, just going to google secondary hypogonadism lol..


----------



## toxictoffee

hi gents

dan, good to see you here mate

rebound? wont be one, already had one off the diet, the next one will follow the op

i will aim to go catabolic into the gyno op and bounce back from that too, that looks like 2nd week in october for the surgery

my doctor would not do it, yet if i induce type 2 diabetes im sure he would

training today was easy cardio

my hands are still sh1te...they SHALL get better


----------



## coco

is the pain reducing in the hands tho/is it just the swelling left?

is that a definite no more for the gh then?

will be interesting in how your op goes- i may go down this route in the future.

jef


----------



## toxictoffee

hi jef

the pain in my hands is immense, i still have a few hundred iu left too, which is annoying

i cant be 4rsed to try it again as this pain is too much and hinders training and any sleep i do get

the op, yes, will get it done now, worth the cash IMO


----------



## coco

bad news about the gh mate, but if its holding your training back its worthless!

i thought i was getting a bit of CTS but its only tingling/pins and needles at night which seems to have lessened over the past two weeks-hopefully it wont get worse now.

i imagine the op would be well worth the money-its just finding the money lol!

good luck with it.


----------



## toxictoffee

cheers mate

i found the money from my job and bonus, i would prefer to spend the 2 and a half k on other things but its something that needs sorting

as for the GH, somene may get lucky if i am feeling generous


----------



## hackskii

sdds said:


> hi hackskii,
> 
> no mate not wanting to start HRT lol , just learning about aas for the future.
> 
> Only done an oral dbol cycle a year back (waste of time). I am only 24 mate 5,9 148lbs. When I start a proper cycle one day want to get it right and be sure know what I am doing..:lift:
> 
> 45 days, is that by running normal PCT meds?
> 
> I hope ive understood your post correctly, just going to google secondary hypogonadism lol..


Yah, my PCT's last 45 days, the one I am on I had to lengthen it some as a month into it I started getting testicular atrophy, so I had to extend it and use some more HCG.

Friggen tren is terrible to me.

If you want to do a proper cycle you can just learn all you can now, so you totally know what to expect and you wont have anything that you dont expect.

Its not hard and many people over complicate things.

First proper cycle should always be test based.

Buy an AI to have on hand in case of gyno or other estrogen related sides like water retention, and buy your SERM's and HCG just so you have it prior to starting.

Jab once a week with that unless it is a propionate ester, then if your using enanthate, 2 weeks after last jab start PCT with clomid and nolva.

HCG is run throughout @ 35-iu to 500iu twice a week or EOD at the end of the cycle.


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> cheers mate
> 
> i found the money from my job and bonus, i would prefer to spend the 2 and a half k on other things but its something that needs sorting
> 
> as for the GH, somene may get lucky if i am feeling generous


Well, I am feeling lucky

Hey mate, when I was doing the chineese generic blue tops @ 4iu a day I had the same thing happen to me. Hands had pins and needles in them and all my joints ached to where it effected my workouts.

I stopped in about 8 days I was back to normal with no aches or stiffness.

I am on just an iu a day (a little bit more) and am doing fine, there still is slight stiffness but not too bad.

You dont have to give it up, just stop, let everything come back to normal, then greatly reduce the dose.

At one point I could not open up a bottle of orange juice, that is the day I stopped.

Never got any swelling but then again swelling is probably the next step after the stiffness, which I didnt get to.

And it made no diffrence when I shot it as I tried to experiment around to find if there was a better way to avoid stiffness and times dont effect anything in regards to stiffness.

Some guys are doing GH and slin PWO IM bi-lateraly and they say that they dont get the stiffness, many guys like that.

What brand of GH by chance are you using Steve?


----------



## sdds

hackskii said:


> Yah, my PCT's last 45 days, the one I am on I had to lengthen it some as a month into it I started getting testicular atrophy, so I had to extend it and use some more HCG.
> 
> Friggen tren is terrible to me.
> 
> If you want to do a proper cycle you can just learn all you can now, so you totally know what to expect and you wont have anything that you dont expect.
> 
> Its not hard and many people over complicate things.
> 
> First proper cycle should always be test based.
> 
> Buy an AI to have on hand in case of gyno or other estrogen related sides like water retention, and buy your SERM's and HCG just so you have it prior to starting.
> 
> Jab once a week with that unless it is a propionate ester, then if your using enanthate, 2 weeks after last jab start PCT with clomid and nolva.
> 
> HCG is run throughout @ 35-iu to 500iu twice a week or EOD at the end of the cycle.


thanks mate for the sound advice, I have started a thread in the steroid section with a few q's if you have a mo...

will now give Steve his thread back..:ranger:


----------



## toxictoffee

two thoughts for the day

1 - the main one - legs today and my knees have felt good this week - is this a turning point for me? i hope so as i need to pack some mass on them

2 - the gloves are off

3 - point 2 will be revealed soon 

*today*

500mg of DNP

this is day 8 and iat time i get hot, hard to tell with the water if anything is coming off...ohh and the 6000 calories ED

my hands are still fcuked from the CTS but i am allowing them 5 more days before the GP is called


----------



## hackskii

The sides of CTS will go away with the discontinuence of HGH.


----------



## Biggerdave

Hi Steve

Another MT convert enjoying the journal!

A question if i may?

Are you aware if dnp degrades over time or becomes less/more effective/dangerous.....anything really that i should know.

I have some that is quite old, it hase been stored in its container in a cool dark place ever since i used it last.

Regards

Dave


----------



## toxictoffee

hi dave

the longevity of DNP? not sure mate.....

its not something i have researched...will have a look

as far as cycles go, i again dont know if you build up a tolerance to it

500mg ED seems ok for me ATM

*today*

legs

good work out with minimal knee issues, lots of pressing

all good


----------



## BigDS

good journal so far mate, thought i'd finally pop into it and say hello.

cheers for pointing me over here, seems a place i can express my own views more too without having to stand in line for the the 'normal' protocol boys!

DNP is only something i have briefly read about due to the fact i know i am a long way of needing it. good to see your logging it here and being open about it, too many people bullsh1t about what it really does, scaremongering of sorts.

hope the legs are recovering well and good luck with the training, looking forward to learning more and more off you in the future.

Dave


----------



## 3752

TT i am being very lazy but is the DNP chrystalised or powdered i would assume from the dose it is chrystalised (sorry if you have said this before)


----------



## toxictoffee

cheers dave  nice to see you here

DNP is not to be messed with but is not the 'horrible drug' everybody makes it out to be, most of which is based on remote stories

yes paul the crystalised one with AOs mate, not mentioned before mate


----------



## rightyho

TT - since there's likely to be mucho DNP talk in your journal, I'm adding my own findings re DNP here. I haven't got a journal as such on this website, so this is a ONE-OFF and, as such, hopefully fits nicely in here.

As iterated throughout - these are my thoughts alone and NOT a RECOMMENDATION for ANYONE ELSE to go the DNP route.

RIGHTYHO'S EXPERIMENT:

The crazy world of DNP use.

Or is it?

Internet lore will have you believe you're one capsule away from the Grim Reaper when using DNP - also known as the world's deadliest diet drug and the most dangerous drug in the bodybuilder's trickbag (though insulin, it could be argued, could take that mantle, too).

This journal is a catalogue of side effects and results. It's not here to recount the history of DNP use in the 30s, its subsequent outlawing in the U.S. and its history as a detonator in explosive manufacture.

As such, it's an online documentary of what happened a lean bodybuilder during a 7-day cycle of dinitrophenol.

*CAVEAT: In as much as it outlines MY personal experience of DNP, this journal is in NO WAY a recommendation, nudge, encouragement or prescription to try DNP for yourself, or to recommend it to others. It is provided for information and entertainment purposes only and neither the author or publishing website can be held responsible for your own actions and the consequences of those actions.*

*
*

Ok, first off - why did I use DNP?

Well, I'm competing for the first time this year, and this is the first time in 38 years that I've really tried to take my body down to the realms of true shreddedness.

I did a show (my first show) a month and a bit back and won it. I'd dieted for 20 weeks by conventional means - swopping between cyclical ketogenic and staggered carb approaches - and lost 37lb.

But looking back at the video, I had some stubborn fat deposits to lose in my upper and lower back.

A friend had access to DNP. It was cheap. He could spare some caps.

Game on.

So, what did I use?

Red and yellow capsules containing 250mg DNP in each one, together with a host of antioxidants - quercetin, ellagic acid, trimethyl glyceine, and

sulbutiamine/taurine - allegedly.

Without a testing lab, I'll never know for sure. But I trust the source so, time to swallow one and find out what's going on.....

Now, a few rules I put in place to safeguard myself....

1) Being a proponent of very low carb dieting, and realising a notional 40 to 60 per cent rise in metabolic activity from the DNP is going to be asking too much of the body in energy-providing terms, it was obvious more carbs would be needed to prevent me going hypo-glycemic and shooting into a fasting coma.

So, I figured I'd take in around 300 grams a day of a mixture of complex (throughout the day) and fast-acting (after my workouts) carbs.

2) I also decided to take in nothing but pure water and lots of it. Everyday, I put 12 half litre bottles into a bag and took them to work with me. For every litre I consumed, I also took 1 gram of soluble vitamin C - not for its diuretic properties but for its antioxidant ones.

3) DNP downregulates thyroid hormone output quite markedly - most specifically the conversion of endogenous T4 to T3. Once this is inhibited, usually by around day two or day three, fat loss is hindered. So, from the outset, I went with 25mcg T3 administered at breakfast and 200mcg T4, administered in divided 100mcg doses at 3pm and 10pm to avoid this problem.

4) I installed a fan in my bedroom, taped it to the wall, and aimed it at my head - the part of the body that gives off most heat. As far as death and DNP are concerned, the two main ways you could go are through hypo-glycemia (less likely) and overheating through its metabolic uncoupling properties (making keeping the main bits cool pretty important).

5) I bought a digital thermometer.

So, here we go, a voyage of discovery into a dark land. Alone....

Day one:

Bodyfat percentage: Approx 9 per cent

Bodyweight: 14 stone 5lb (201lb)

Hydration level: High

Glycogen status: Moderately carbed

State of mind: Cautious

Dosage: 250mg DNP

The first thing I would say is that several online "journals" have talked about a descent into the fires of Hell within hours of taking their first DNP capsule.

However, many of the experienced users I spoke to claimed this to be fanciful journalism at best and, I have to say, my own experience of DNP use backs this up.

I took capsule number one, a little tentatively, after a breakfast of oats and egg whites with a teaspoon of olive oil.

Instant side effect: within 20 minutes I had the worst heartburn imaginable - burning badly into my throat. Agony and a bitter taste. The cure: down a litre of water without stopping.

I waited and waited for this crazy heatburst to rush over me but nothing came.

My workout was completed as normal - no impact on strength or endurance and cardio went with barely a sweat.

Day two:

Bodyweight: 14 stone 4lb (200lb)

Hydration level: High

Glycogen status: Moderately carbed

State of mind: Cautious

Dosage: 250mg DNP

This day's capsule also followed breakfast which itself followed cardio - a one hour fast walk in the park with the dog. No additional sweats during cardio.

I took my temperature before popping today's pill, just in case something was happening I wasn't aware of. It wasn't. My normal temperature is always 36.5 degrees - half a degree below the adult norm. Always has been and was this morning. No net hike.

Swallowed the pill with half a litre of water and went to work.

No sweats, no nothing.

Worked chest at 5pm and noticed strength was markedly down, as was endurance. I was also labouring a little with my breathing. Hmmm, good DNP maybe?

Cardio after was hilarious. 10 minutes of nothing followed by a sudden rush of heat all over, the removal of the extra layer I wear during cardio, and a red, flushed face. Dripped sweat on the floor, which is a first for me as I'm not a sweaty person.

Came home craving carbs, tried to ignore it but couldn't (ended up eating 450g carbs this day).

Temperature was elevated 0.7 of a degree to 37.2 degrees.

Then, as quickly as I got hot, I got cold again and felt chilly.

Dozed off around 10pm and woke at 11pm craving water and carbs. The bed was moderately wet, like a heavy trenbolone sweat.

Day three:

Bodyweight: 14 stone 3lb (199lb)

Hydration level: High

Glycogen status: Low to moderately carbed

State of mind: Cautious

Dosage: 500mg DNP

Day three saw the same start as day two but I noticed I'd gone a little flatter than normal. Decided to up the DNP dose today to 500mg - 250mg with breakfast and 250mg at 9pm.

Trained back and ran out of steam early on. Usual sets of 12-15 rep chins were replaced by 4-8 rep sets and me breathing like a man with a punctured lung. Sweat freely pouring down my back but still no major increase in body temperature - only 0.7 of a degree up on normal.

*And here, I think, is where the danger lies - because DNP has such a long half-life and its effects are highly cumulative, the lack of significant thermal progress up the thermometer scale MAY lull users into a false sense of security that it's not doing much and suggest, as a result, that the dose can be increased. DO NOT take body temperature as the SOLE indicator of DNP's efficacy.*

*
*Cardio was a bit like wading in quicksand on the spinbike but, strangely, by the end of it, I felt supercharged and went off to do 30 minutes on the boxing bag. That was funny - because I had no breath and settled for 3 one minute rounds and a bit of kicking instead. Still felt energised but unable to utilise it because of the effect the DNP was having on my breathing.

Ate 700 gram carbs this day (feeling exceptionally guilty and worried what with another show looming), and had my second DNP capsule for the day at 9pm.

Woke with hamstring, then foot, then upper back cramp around 2am. On a scale of one to 10, it scored about a 4 for pain. Off downstairs to find a banana and a packet of salted crisps for potassium and sodium, and a re-adjustment of my electrolyte levels.

That did the trick and I fell asleep easily enough, waking in a pool of sweat the next morning (think 450mg tren/week and a heavy cold to get an idea of the kind of moisture leaking from my skin).

Day four:

Bodyweight: 14 stone 2lb (198lb)

Hydration level: High

Glycogen status: Hardly carbed

State of mind: Slightly less cautious

Dosage: 500mg DNP

Woke up very tired and missed cardio. Took 250mg DNP with breakfast and went to work. Sat a bit zombified all day then trained delts and abs in the evening.

Poundage was down 40 per cent on delts though reps stayed up. Cardio was uneventful - just difficult. Kept carbs down to 400g for the day, went home and had the second DNP capsule of the day. Body temperature had actually dropped by 0.2 of a degree and was now just 0.5 of a degree up from its normal level.

Had a cool shower, wandered into the bedroom and had a look in the full-length mirror. Flat as a pancake and holding a ridiculous amount of water. Not pleasant.

Couldn't sleep at all - don't think I even nodded off, so went to watch tv at 4am.

Day five:

Bodyweight: 14 stone 1lb (197lb)

Hydration level: High

Glycogen status: Absolutely flat

State of mind: Normal

Dosage: 500mg DNP

Went off to do cardio at 5am much to the enjoyment of the dog, had breakfast and a DNP capsule and went to work.

Trained arms and calves in the evening and pretty much just went through the motions - no strength, no endurance, laboured breathing but no sweats.

Did 30 mins cardio on the spinbike and didn't sweat at all. Strange.

Body temperature had dropped back to starting point - ie 36.5 degrees.

Ate 500g carbs for the day and went to bed early after the second DNP capsule but couldn't sleep. Some cramping again but minor.

Day six:

Bodyweight: 13 stone 13lb (195lb)

Hydration level: High

Glycogen status: Flatter than a steam-rollered pancake on a diet

State of mind: Normal

Dosage: 500mg DNP

Utterly watery-looking physique but visibly deeper cuts in quads and hamstring tie-ins. Being a non-selective fatburner it was stripping fat from everywhere but mostly from the places that were already lean. The old love handles, small as they are, didn't seem to have reduced significantly (the main reason for wanting to use DNP in the first place).

Did quads and hams in the gym and went through the motions. Imagine a 50lb counterweight tied to your ankles - that's the feeling I got with DNP.

Skipped all cardio today. Went to bed at 10pm, an hour after DNP capsule number two and again simply couldn't sleep. The night sweats were, however, minor.

Day seven:

Bodyweight: 13 stone 12lb (194lb)

Hydration level: High

Glycogen status: None in me, loose skin on abs

State of mind: Looking forward to the end of this experiment

Dosage: 500mg DNP

Up early, morning cardio, breakfast, DNP, work. Water intake as normal and suddenly realised there were none of these reported yellow body secretions. Urine remained clear at all times, possibly because hydration was good and tea/coffee etc simply weren't taken in at all.

No weights today, but one hour slow evening cardio on the spinbike at 6pm. Hard to get going, legs felt heavy but no laboured breathing or any form of sweating any more.

Final capsule before bed and off to sleep. Wrong. No sleep. Again. Just drifting in and out of consciousness.

Day eight:

Bodyfat percentage: Approx 8 per cent

Bodyweight: 13 stone 11lb (193lb)

Hydration level: High

Glycogen status: Flattest it's possible to be, skin hanging off abs

State of mind: Knackered

Dosage: None

Stumbled through the day then got a call at 11pm to go out nightclubbing. Shower and rush-round = mad sweats suddenly from nowhere. Mate collects me in his car and remarks that my side of the car is completely steamed up. T-shirt is so wet it's transparent. Strange how the sweats come and go.

Wander off to an air-conditioned club where I know the staff, and got a VIP table and several litres of water with lime cordial. Joined by several more friends. Everyone wanted to go home by 3am but I was still wired and stayed until 5am, then went home for a few hours rest, then went to work (weekend work) at 10am.

Day nine:

Bodyfat percentage: Approx 8 per cent

Bodyweight: 13 stone 11lb (193lb)

Hydration level: High

Glycogen status: Flattest it's possible to be, skin hanging off abs

State of mind: Knackered

Got through work easily enough then went home at 3pm and suddenly crashed out, waking up at 4am the next morning with a thumping head. Yellow urine and signs of dehydration. Drank a litre of V8 and a litre of water and went back to bed.

Day ten:

Net weight loss has been 8lb but until the water clears over the next two to four days, it's impossible to say how much has been fat and how much is fluid dehydration which will be gained back and how much was muscle.

*Overall, this DNP cycle has reduced my bodyfat by about one per cent so I certainly won't be shredded at this next show but I will be a bit leaner.*

*
*


----------



## dan nukem

Sorry for this hijack Steve, Righty your a smoker too mate iirc, are you worried about the carcinogenic effects of DNP (phenols) or do you think this is blown out of proportion?

I suppose its way too early in the history of DNP usage/probably too secretive to draw any conclusions about the correlations between DNP usage and cancer, but that for me is the primary drawback with the stuff.


----------



## rightyho

Mate - live in a house and the carpet contains carcinogenics. So does food packaging, etc. What about body sprays? Fumes breathed in from pollution? Dry-cleaned clothing? List is endless.

Obviously best not to smoke but I don't think DNP would selectively target only cancer-causing agents carried in smoke, as opposed to agents from other sources if, indeed, there is a correlation at all.


----------



## toxictoffee

nice post keith

i will do a 'wrap' up after tomoro when i finish day 10 too with my findings

*today*

shoulders/triceps

job done, all weights up

gyno op booked in looks like with a date, nice


----------



## toxictoffee

*Today*

nice easy little bit of cardio at the gym which was accompanied by some dithering old women babbling on about her grand kids whilst on the bike next to me

40 minutes is usually sh1te as it is, this was 10 times more painful

anyhow

day 10 and the final day of DNP

i felt hot at times today, lets see what happens when the water comes off

only issue is i am running HCG ATM as i am coming off for my gyno op so we will see what water goes where


----------



## Cricket_Fire

****in' old people:crazy::cool:

Steve, question for you:

Guy is around 20% bodyfat (all the online tests say 20), but has a fair ammount of muscle mass.

How long do you think it would take to go from that, to bodybuilding competition shape? How would you go about having someone do it (just a brief outline is fine, I can do my own research if I know what to look for haha).

Thanks in advance mate.


----------



## toxictoffee

hi keenan

if he truly has the muscle mass required? as is not just a sack of water, padding and thinks he is big?

if he can hack the dieting?

well depends if he is 300lb or 250lb for one but its play it as it goes

16 week diet at a minimum i would say from a guess and that would be good going but its assessing true mass PLUS the ability to diet mentally and physically


----------



## toxictoffee

Today

hands are getting a little better although far from back to normal, far from it, today will be without DNP, without primoand a little HCG thrown in

training will be hams and biceps and then some work later


----------



## Cricket_Fire

That's what I'm most worried about, the mental aspect (especially feeling small lol).

Do you think I'd have enough muscle mass if I was ~20% (weight is floating around 275)?

Thanks again mate.


----------



## toxictoffee

you read my article over at MT on cutting and the osychology of it didnt you?


----------



## Cricket_Fire

I think I've read it in the past; can't find the article now though. It talked about how you're deffinatly going to feel small/flat didn't it?


----------



## toxictoffee

yes mate

small

flat

fat

all in one whilst you make the transition into fat burning

*today*

hams and biceps

all good, weights upfrom last week and now is the time to stack some mass on legs as my knee is ok after a iffy time with them on GH

all cool


----------



## Cricket_Fire

I think I'd be up for the challenge tbh. How would you go about organizing it (atleast the initial stages of the diet)?

You have access to any resistance bands Steve? If your back ever feels beat up, give pullthroughs a try on hamstring day.

Thanks yet again:bounce:


----------



## toxictoffee

what do you want to do though?

be a power athlete? remember its liable you will come down with weights lifted when you diet and end up at a lower weight?

if you want aesthetics?

simple:

calorie deficit

cardio

diet

lift

rest

time

losing weight is metabolic, strength is CNS adaptation and the two have to be juggled if you dont want to fcuk up on one or the other


----------



## 1000

Good day Mr Blades. I notice you have taken some articles from MT, are you going to pop them up on here? Do you mind them being linked to from outside of UKM?

(James will no doubt be on the receiving end of dozens of copy-cat articles from wannabe-mods now!)


----------



## toxictoffee

hi mate

the articles will appear somewhere else in a different format, i have a couple of plans for a site. i didnt feel it right to leave them on MT as i am no longer part of the board

*today*

chest

flat bench 3 x 8 108.5kg = nice and easy - no bother

3 x 12 guillotine press at 88.5kg again nice and easy

decline flys 3 x10 on 30kg

all cool


----------



## sdds

H Steve,

I am a 'cough! graphic / web / 3d artist 'cough!'.... little shameless marketing there... lol

Thanks for your help on aas btw really appreciated, I will be having a long think and way all the pros/cons..

88.5 kg on guillotine press, little me failed on 44kg 3x12 lol.


----------



## toxictoffee

no probs mate

i go over 100kg for 8-10 reps if starting feet high in the air but a little crazy with no spotter

AAS?

not worth it, worth it, would do it, wouldnt do it...loads of ways...see where life takes you

*today*

back = all good followed by some 'company road show'


----------



## daniel.m

Heya Steve, if i recall you eat alot of Wheatgrass? I was just wondering where you buy it from...from what i've read it sounds like a 'superfood' aha.

Dan


----------



## toxictoffee

hi dan

i get mine from a burd on ebay - search organic wheatgrass

i consume ~10g ED, 5g is fine

500g = £20 on ebay, or tony at savant health does the posh version

its a good way of getting some micros in your diet if you struggle...i just spoon it in my mouth and down it with a 'water chaser'

spirulina is an alternative


----------



## hackskii

daniel.m said:


> Heya Steve, if i recall you eat alot of Wheatgrass? I was just wondering where you buy it from...from what i've read it sounds like a 'superfood' aha.
> 
> Dan


I did a double shot of this and it tasted just like how grass smells.

They juiced it and made it into a shot and it was the deepest green you ever saw.

I think they said it was like eating 2 lbs of the grass.:eek:


----------



## tony1blue

1ManRiot said:


> (James will no doubt be on the receiving end of dozens of copy-cat articles from wannabe-mods now!)


Just finishing them off as we speak.


----------



## 1000

toxictoffee said:


> hi dan
> 
> i get mine from a burd on ebay - search organic wheatgrass
> 
> i consume ~10g ED, 5g is fine
> 
> 500g = £20 on ebay, or tony at savant health does the posh version
> 
> its a good way of getting some micros in your diet if you struggle...i just spoon it in my mouth and down it with a 'water chaser'
> 
> spirulina is an alternative


Do you get them in tablet form Steve?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Organic-Wheatgrass-Powder-Tablets-1000x500mg-FREE-GIFT_W0QQitemZ220144181265QQihZ012QQcategoryZ11776QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 1000

tony1blue said:


> Just finishing them off as we speak.


LOL me too mate, will you look mine over for me?

*1ManWishIWasAMod's guide Cutting:*

Step 1: eat less calories than you consume.

Endex.

What you reckon? I think I've got the body spot on, just needs a little work on the conclusion.

Am I right in thinking you have taken a break from MT Tony? Don't recall seeing you in general much?


----------



## hackskii

Copy cat articles?

Copy and paste articles?

Copycat copy and paste articles?


----------



## toxictoffee

todya

i have allowed the CNS a rest and done some light cardio

my hands are still fcuked from the CTS and its now in 2-3 fingers mainly with great pain, see how it goes

gyno op now booked for 9th october it looks like

TBH my vcondition is not dreadful seeing as i have been on 6000 cals ED of late and TBH i think the DNP has pulled a few lbs off

off the primo, going into PCT ready for the op

tomoro will be legs, knees are OK TBH and looking forward to annoying keith by using his leg press for free :gun:

anyway, onwards, sidewards and backwards and maybe upwards....


----------



## hackskii

Didnt you drop the GH all together?


----------



## toxictoffee

indeed mate

all out now and still have the CTS 

will give it one more week before i get my junior hacksaw out on the offending fingers


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> indeed mate
> 
> all out now and still have the CTS
> 
> will give it one more week before i get my junior hacksaw out on the offending fingers


Mine took about a week but they were not as bad as yours.


----------



## toxictoffee

they are fcuking killing me and i feel like sh1t on many fronts as a result of this and other things

i have a positive outlook and believe the next few weeks and months will be good, this is just a minor set back


----------



## rightyho

Help yourself to the leg presses - all three of them

Text me in the morning before work so I can remember your cash mate.

Don't come in before 10:45am though cos I have a "stretchercise" one-on-one with taekwondo Ray - he had my leg resting on his head today while both stood upright. Was waiting for my hamstring to ping and smack him in the face. :bounce:


----------



## toxictoffee

will be after 12:30 mate

legs have grown a little too  honestly they have


----------



## toxictoffee

*today*

legs done

im not over disappointed with the way things have been since the show now, some wight on and feeling ok other than hands..all good

lifts up today but still playing it 75% on legs as not wanting to annoy my knee.....

in PCT now and TBH feel ok


----------



## rightyho

Pity you won't use the scales mate. I'm curious to know how much you've put on since the show cos you've shocked a few people with your growth spurt but don't appear to be that much fatter - you still have good abs and back condition. Nice one.


----------



## toxictoffee

nah scales are a head fcuk mate

no idea where i stand but i have added some

fat

water

Lean tissue

all about next year mate

the depth of my quads is coming up which is pleasing....just about keepinf calories in check and not getting 'obese'


----------



## toxo

how close are you to the 150kgx10 full squat goal?


----------



## toxictoffee

i havent done them for ages [email protected]

TBH the knees would not allow for it, now they will i am easing back into it and will start squats in 6 weeks

this then gives me about 10 weeks to hit them by the end of the year

dont see why not, but TBH the goal is just to buiuld mass on legs around dodgy knee, which is happening. the squat would be a bonus and i will have a crack but TBH if its at the expense of more pain, not worth it...i can step on stage without squats, i cant step on stage without legs


----------



## hackskii

My knees are jacked and I cant squat regular.

But yesterday for legs I pre-fetigued them with extentions then did some front squats and to be honest the knees didnt hurt but I went light and deep with a slow cadence.

Rear squats hurt my knees, front squats only hurt my delts


----------



## rightyho

Front squats. EEEEEK. They make me feel like my knee caps are about to fly off and embed in the opposite mirror.

I only do leg ext and seated leg curl now.

Lazy innit. :lift:


----------



## toxictoffee

it annoys me as i can hammer the sh1t out of my body other than quads

hams are fine to train

calves fine

all upper body, lower back but the damn fcuking quads have to be pu55y footed around as not to have the issues of knee problems

this means toes pointing out and high reps

i will go up to sets of 50s soon and pre exhaust, drop sets etc etc


----------



## tony1blue

Ever considered wrapping your knees nice and tight to see if it helps with the knee thing?


----------



## toxictoffee

hi tony - i have some - i find them very restrictive on movement mate...might give them another bash but it felt very unatural and did not elminate pain

pointing toes at the 10 to 2 position helps best and high reps


----------



## 1000

What's f-cked your knees TT?


----------



## sdds

Hi Steve,

50s, now I knew you were crazy but.........fu........ck!!

You just use the mirror and tape to gage what your gaining mate?

I am finding my ass is growing even though am sticking to the plan, it's bloody hard to up weight without pushing the hip measurement up too fast........


----------



## toxictoffee

knees are an old story 1manriot...it stopped me squatting for a year before

simon

thats bulking mate, you have to add a little fat, or you stay in no mans land mate - this is where many fail


----------



## dan nukem

Have you tried knee sleeves steve?

My left knee was acting up so I started applying a little deep heat and wearing a knee sleeve up until 200k, then when I go over 200k the sleeve comes off and I wrap it from inside to out with an inzer wrap, seemed to do the trick.

I tend to do a good warm up now also though, some sets with bar only and gradually work my way up in jumps of 40k.

I think it was ATG front squats with feet touching on the smith which gave me the knee issue in the first place.


----------



## toxictoffee

yes i think thats the next course of action mate - just have to stink the office out PWO with deep heat...sh1t happens though


----------



## toxictoffee

today

some shoulders sorted

second exercise were presses

36kg DB 10/12/10 and were all easy enough

up to 38s for 9 or so next time

that was after some pressing and then on to to triceps

all good TBH


----------



## hackskii

Damn 80 lb dumbell presses are very good.

My shoulders wont let me do that anymore.


----------



## Bulldozer

Aye thats a healthy weight to press.

TT whenever you do a training entry and put the weights and reps you always put "nice and easy" lol. It always makes me chuckle, dont you ever lift weights that arent easy lol


----------



## toxictoffee

i train easy TBH, rarely go to failure, dont have a spotter

i would say 90% effort put in, nice and easy

form, TUT, correct recruitment and clean movements are my thing not clumsy slugging


----------



## carl20

hi steve glad your journals going well

i dont know if the peeps on this forum have seen your big bulking transformation (2 year 10 months i think it was) but i foud it very inspiring however i wasnt sure whether it was all achieved naturally or not.....

so now that your out of the pt game can you tell me whether you made it to 100k unnasisted??

thanks

Carl.


----------



## toxictoffee

hi carl

you must have asked me this 20-30 times 

.....and the answer is yes apart from one dabble with M1T which lasted a very short time

that was natural, not so in the last year but my physique is 100% as a result of controlling my eating and not the gear, training with more logic and having more focus

*today*

easy cardio, easier work

now watch the shower of sh1t they call the england football team

peace


----------



## carl20

cheers steve, sorry tho i wont ask agen:crazy:

you could have probably made it very far very fast in the natural bb stage imo.

have you reposted that article about your transformation?


----------



## toxictoffee

i couldnt have been a natural as i used eph before mate and the BNBF dont even like that...anyway i like chemicals

as for my transformation, nah locked and moved mate, not ehre to live on that

i am at the bottom of a new ladder in my life looking to move up that one now and will start throwing up pics and praise for myself when due in the next few years

this winters plan?

gyno op in 4-5 weeks

back to squatting and get knee problem out of the way

stay fairly lean and build about 5-10lb of tissue for next year


----------



## sdds

hi mate

amazing transformation mate - i remember seeing a before and after pic a while back on MT..

not long till the op then; I am not very clued up but does this mean you won't suffer gyno in the future?

well I had a long chat with Matt about gear, he convinced me to hold off and keep pushing my diet and training plan... advice I will follow.

btw with plateau exercises was thinking of dropping the weight back and slowly ramping up instead of swapping exercises atm.

in true tt lingo

simon + questions = a pain in the.........


----------



## toxictoffee

fine mate

loads of way sof beating plateause, de loading for a week, swapping reps, forced sets and so on

even change of plan altogether

yep the gyno may come back but less likely and my use of androgens will be lower this time so it should be less of a problem and certainly not sh1tty M1T in the system!!!!


----------



## sdds

did you use nolvadex when on m1t, what was the pct Steve?

sitting on the internet and watching tv, what a way to spend saturday night. :beer1:


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> fine mate
> 
> loads of way sof beating plateause, de loading for a week, swapping reps, forced sets and so on
> 
> even change of plan altogether
> 
> yep the gyno may come back but less likely and my use of androgens will be lower this time so it should be less of a problem and certainly not sh1tty M1T in the system!!!!


Why would the androgens have to be lower?

A good AI would take care of that situation, you could even add proviron or masteron to the androgen mix to aid in estrogen management.


----------



## toxictoffee

hi scott

i have run adex on cycles with androgens and nolva and letro and still got gyno...

simon

originall i ran clomid pct on M1T

filthy...

anyway

primo, masteron and var for me now...masteron was ok TBH

*today*

hams and bis, all good

clean higher rep bicep isolation work and control, still no feeling in some fingers from the CTS but sh1t happens

what a way to spend sunday....work and training!!


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> hi scott
> 
> i have run adex on cycles with androgens and nolva and letro and still got gyno...


Well, just 20mg of nolva will lower blood plasma levels of letro by 38%, making it not as strong.

That came strait from the pdf for femara (letro).

Only AI you can run with nolva is aromasin as this wont be effected by nolva.


----------



## RACK

Hi TT, hope all is wel mate and the hands are better?

(I haven't got a lot of time at the min to catch up on what I've missed. I forgot how fast your journal's move!)


----------



## Tomas

Hi Steve, Tom here.

After finding your journal ive just fully caught up on things!

Your sounding very possitive and well on track.

Steve, i'd appreciate some of your NO BS advice. As you know ive been cutting for a short while now, 10 weeks today actually. Im just getting to the stage of being leanish but also feel like an 8y/o child (physique wise).

What would be your thoughs:

1) cut for a bit longer

2) Start the bulk now

with my body image issues the transition is not going to be fun, did you find this difficult?

current condition this am:

















Sorry to go a bit OT here and clutter your journal.

All the best

Tom


----------



## shauno

Tomas said:


> Hi Steve, Tom here.
> 
> After finding your journal ive just fully caught up on things!
> 
> Your sounding very possitive and well on track.
> 
> Steve, i'd appreciate some of your NO BS advice. As you know ive been cutting for a short while now, 10 weeks today actually. Im just getting to the stage of being leanish but also feel like an 8y/o child (physique wise).
> 
> What would be your thoughs:
> 
> 1) cut for a bit longer
> 
> 2) Start the bulk now
> 
> with my body image issues the transition is not going to be fun, did you find this difficult?
> 
> current condition this am:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to go a bit OT here and clutter your journal.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Tom


i reckon you concentrate on putting down lean body mass for now. youve got good condition there, but very little muscle on arms, delts, and from the looks of it back also


----------



## Tomas

Thanks Shauno!

Your deffinatly correct regarding the lack of arm and delt mass, in the year ive been training ive only hit the directly with isolations a few times. In future i need to strike a better balance between my compound and isolation exercises.

All the best

Tom


----------



## toxictoffee

hi gents

*rack*

give me a shout mate

*tom*

if i have to be honest i would say you look like what most 16 year old girls love

if thats your goal, crack on...if not get your self a set of nuts and start eating big to get big, you may lay some fat down but TBH muscle wins over a six pack and TBH, you have th base of one but not one worth getting upset about losing

eat big, get big

*today*

flat bench 3 x 8 110kg nice and easy with no spotter

guillotine feet in air press 3 x 12 90kg easy

flys 3 x 10 30kg nice an easy

what we like

all good


----------



## coco

all your lifts are just about identical to mine mate,lol!

be good to see how i develop compared to you over the next year. i will be taking a similar approach to you regarding gear ect apart from youve ditched the gh. and ill not be doing any mini-cuts throughout the year.

i know its not a race/competition mate, just interesting to see the comparisons in development.


----------



## toxo

:first:you to should enter the same comp


----------



## toxictoffee

why dont you join in to dan?

coco...i am generally stringer with pressing movements and oushing in general over the pulling movements TBH

development wise?

i have set aside 3/4 weeks where i wont grow too well post gyno op and now i am off gear so expect the gains to be slower but it shall be nice to see where i land next year

on stage 5-10lbs heavier than this year is the idea


----------



## toxo

im up for it if you two are


----------



## RACK

What weight did you get on stage this year TT?


----------



## toxictoffee

no idea J, dont go on weight mate, go on the mirro

dan, cool mate

be hounding you for pictures soon


----------



## RACK

I'm starting to just go by mirror from now on. It's only because I can't afford new batteries for my scales.

Do you think in about a years time I could get ready to compete mate?


----------



## toxictoffee

give it a go mate

i believe you would need a good 15-20lb lean tissue and then a 8 week cut baseline, keeping lean adding that size maybe hard though

if that can be done, then yes, i would aim for 2 though with 100% logic and why the heck not


----------



## RACK

Thanks for that mate. Gimme 2 years and I'll try and get stood at the side of you on stage


----------



## toxictoffee

i think the amounts of chemicals i would have subjected myself to then by that date will see more closer to a box than the stage


----------



## RACK

I was thinking that the other week when I was sat on the stairs thinking I was having a heart attack. Now all is fine, bring on the next cycle.

As Kanye say's

Th-th-th-that what don't kill me, can only make me stronger!


----------



## Tomas

Cheers Steve!

Lol at "what most 16 y/o girls love"

Yup, cals will be upped as of tomorrow!

:bounce:


----------



## toxo

toxictoffee said:


> dan, cool mate
> 
> be hounding you for pictures soon


you first lol

should we enter one of the later shows next year?


----------



## coco

dan im not agreeing to anything till ive seen your pics lol!

mine are up here already


----------



## toxo

check out my journal on ugm


----------



## coco

doh, didnt realise it was you mate

the name shouldve really given it away, lol! especially as i was talking to you earlier!

anyway [email protected] 1 tiny pic doesnt cut it, get some proper shots up.

jef


----------



## toxictoffee

will have a look at the pics mate

im not sure when i will be competing but throw a date in and i shall be up for it


----------



## RACK

I really wanna join in this challenge but know I'm not ready


----------



## toxo

ok will do jef (after tt puts his pics up of course lol)


----------



## toxictoffee

rack

time will come mate

dan...you have seen the show pics i assume? or not

*today*

back

some clean work on pull downs and rows on higher rep ranges focusing on form

happy TBH, off the gaer, gyno op 4 weeks today and running some IGF up til then, all cool


----------



## RACK

I know mate, I just hate waiting LOL

Bring on 2009!


----------



## toxo

i bet your looking forward to getting the op out of the way


----------



## toxictoffee

TBH im not fussed, its something i just have to et sorted on my list

just an incovenience

training shall commenece the following day


----------



## kendod666

hi mate hope all is well with you, not sure if this is your bag but some of the photos are amazing.

http://www.younggalleryphoto.com/photography/brandt/brandt.html


----------



## toxictoffee

nice one mate, anything black and white i love

skylines and city shots are my favourites but black and white is lovely


----------



## Tomas

Whats the diet looking like atm Steve?

Tom


----------



## toxictoffee

very clean

very big

about 25g of protein, 40g of carbs 8-10g of fat every 1.5 hours 24 hours ED

beef

whey PWO

eggs

chicken

oats

sweet spuds

couscous

nut oils

fish oils

olive oil

egg fat/beef fat

no real structure, just enjoying the food and growing

thats the long and short of it along with wheatgrass and my veg selections


----------



## Bulldozer

Do you eat in your sleep ?? lol


----------



## Cricket_Fire

How do you cook your sweet potatoes Steve?


----------



## hackskii

How do you toss your salad Steve?


----------



## toxictoffee

lol

i dont sleep, i get 45 minutes about 3 times a night, if you look at the time of some of my posts it will be all over the place

i take

valium

valerian

it still doesnt work

so i eat when i wake

as for sweet spuds?

chip them and grill them hard, nice good carb


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> lol
> 
> i dont sleep, i get 45 minutes about 3 times a night, if you look at the time of some of my posts it will be all over the place
> 
> i take
> 
> valium
> 
> valerian
> 
> it still doesnt work
> 
> so i eat when i wake
> 
> as for sweet spuds?
> 
> chip them and grill them hard, nice good carb


I did wonder how come you were up with me and there is a 7-8 hour diffrence.

Have you ever tried melatonin?

That stuff works killer on me, so does 8 beers too:eek:

Strange Steve that you understood what tossing your salad was, that is quite the tongue and cheek comment for having a [email protected] 

Very surprised you got that one.


----------



## toxictoffee

lol

we have all manner of coloquial terms for jacking off, im sure some of them would fly over your yank head 

as for melatonin...did zip as did ZMA, nytol etc etc

im just fcuking hardcore and dont need sleep


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> lol
> 
> we have all manner of coloquial terms for jacking off, im sure some of them would fly over your yank head
> 
> as for melatonin...did zip as did ZMA, nytol etc etc
> 
> im just fcuking hardcore and dont need sleep


Bet money you would grow bigger and faster with more sleep.

HGH will induce sleep too or aid in that.

If you still take GH then do it at night, this would be helpful.

Why do you find it so hard to sleep?

Does your mind not shut off?

Do you think about problems causing you to fret some?

One dude on here had some sleep listening divice that was guaranteed to induce sleep.

I cant sleep some times but it is usually a problem that I wont let go of and the mind wont get distracted.

Jerking off seems to help some (I am not making a joke either).

Probably has something to do with less tension.....lol


----------



## toxictoffee

nothing works, really mate

GH didnt help

all the tricks in the book dont work, we have been there, tried it and TBH its something i have to get used to!!!!


----------



## Bulldozer

toxictoffee said:


> nothing works, really mate
> 
> GH didnt help
> 
> all the tricks in the book dont work, we have been there, tried it and TBH its something i have to get used to!!!!


How about a good swipe around the head with a heavy object ?? 

If you need any help let me know :rolleye11


----------



## toxictoffee

i once got a 9 ball pool ball launched at my head from 3 yards and that hurt but was not the worst pain i have encountered

pain is not something that bothers me TBH and i have inflicted a lot on myself in all manners over the last few years

*today*

legs

and my knees were fcuking ace..im so pleased...

and i had my letter for my gyno op today so £2200 down the sh1tter but woirth it

-£2200 from the funds for the new motor...sh1t happens innit


----------



## hackskii

Damn, I could buy my chick a boob job for that price.

That is $4400.00 in American money right?

Just one gyno?


----------



## toxictoffee

yes thats right

bi lateral including glanbd removal and lipo, consultation and a stay over night

but of course you get whey protein cheaper as people keep arguing......


----------



## shauno

toxictoffee said:


> yes thats right
> 
> bi lateral including glanbd removal and lipo, consultation and a stay over night
> 
> but of course you get whey protein cheaper as people keep arguing......


lol havnt lost the magic i see 

all the best mate


----------



## toxictoffee

fcuking idiots arent they

the passion in which they argue it too makes me laugh

i mean fcuk me shoe laces in poland are 1p a time...would i fcuking move there to buy them? no because the wage i would earn would be relative


----------



## shauno

innit 

Steve its the youth of today mate, no respect or nuffink

All the poles are coming over here anyways so were doing something right

are you worried about the op at all?


----------



## shauno

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

the thought of having lumps hacked out from under my nipples makes me qeezy.

however if it ****ed my head too much i would defo get it done


----------



## toxictoffee

i like the poles

spent a fair amount of time in poland myself and 'du burds iz fit innit'

my gyno? looking forward to it TBH

i have done so many body modifications and dealt out so much pain to myself im kinda looking forward to it TBH...the main bummer is the ****ting around waiting in the theatre and ward...bores the sh1t out of me


----------



## dan nukem

Steve,

Try to get your hands on this

Afobam (alprazolamum) from Anpharm-Warsaw

.5 mg, 30 tabs per box

Really good stuff - gives a good deep relaxing sleep.

I think its under 20zloty per box, but not certain cause my GF's mom gave it to me when she was over.


----------



## RACK

What would you say hurt most mate, the branding or scarification?


----------



## toxictoffee

dan

cheers for that

will drop my mate a line and see if he can get some!

rack

branding, no two ways about it

*today*

shoulders

machine press 3 x 12

followed by DB pressing 3 x 9 on 38kg which was comfortable

tricep extensions x 3

pushdowns x 3

all cool


----------



## shauno

toxictoffee said:


> i like the poles
> 
> spent a fair amount of time in poland myself and 'du burds iz fit innit'
> 
> my gyno? looking forward to it TBH
> 
> i have done so many body modifications and dealt out so much pain to myself im kinda looking forward to it TBH...the main bummer is the ****ting around waiting in the theatre and ward...bores the sh1t out of me


aye,

worked on site with poles and they are cool. very hard working fellas also.

they fooking crack me up with some comments they make :crazy:

we have a couple of big polish lads in my gym, bloody strong lads, its nearly mindboggling tbh. i think they are just naturally thick set.

as for polish burds, ive got my eye on one i must admit


----------



## Bulldozer

toxictoffee said:


> dan
> 
> cheers for that
> 
> will drop my mate a line and see if he can get some!
> 
> rack
> 
> branding, no two ways about it
> 
> *today*
> 
> shoulders
> 
> machine press 3 x 12
> 
> followed by DB pressing 3 x 9 on 38kg which was comfortable
> 
> tricep extensions x 3
> 
> pushdowns x 3
> 
> all cool


What does your split look like TT.


----------



## toxictoffee

polish girls are by nature generally far mre naturally physically attractive than the english female

thats my 2p though

my split

monday = chest

tuesday = back/trap

thursday = quads

friday = shoulders and triceps

sunday = hams/bi and calves

and of course

14 thousand three hundred and twelve sit ups each morning to get a six pack followed by my cyclone, norateen heavyweight 2, cyclone and viper. i then get home 12 hours later and have a weight watchers dinner as it has no fat in

ps, i drink egg whites whilst doing my sit ups


----------



## shauno

toxictoffee said:


> polish girls are by nature generally far mre naturally physically attractive than the english female
> 
> thats my 2p though
> 
> my split
> 
> monday = chest
> 
> tuesday = back/trap
> 
> thursday = quads
> 
> friday = shoulders and triceps
> 
> sunday = hams/bi and calves
> 
> and of course
> 
> 14 thousand three hundred and twelve sit ups each morning to get a six pack followed by my cyclone, norateen heavyweight 2, cyclone and viper. i then get home 12 hours later and have a weight watchers dinner as it has no fat in
> 
> ps, i drink egg whites whilst doing my sit ups


id get some of that ravanger stuff if i was you, my mate goes on this forum and all the lads that drink it have shredded bulk

:focus:

i think there curvier than some british meat tbh. dem thick thighs are ace 

brandification is da bomb, gonna got me name on ma forearm innit


----------



## toxictoffee

lol

i prefer ladies like my avatar

large chest

ripped/cut

small rear and thing waist

what you see in clothes is what you get out of clothes

thats me, porn stars, glamour model type girls...i dont hide that i like that look

as for branding i have my leg done an never again


----------



## Bulldozer

toxictoffee said:


> i prefer ladies like my avatar


Thats not an avatar, thats an avatar

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## toxictoffee

yes nice physique although i like cartoon like hug breasts

thats the way i am unfortunately


----------



## Bulldozer

toxictoffee said:


> yes nice physique although i like cartoon like hug breasts
> 
> thats the way i am unfortunately


And a sense of humour dryer than a rice tea biscuit


----------



## shauno

toxictoffee said:


> lol
> 
> i prefer ladies like my avatar
> 
> large chest
> 
> ripped/cut
> 
> small rear and thing waist
> 
> what you see in clothes is what you get out of clothes
> 
> thats me, porn stars, glamour model type girls...i dont hide that i like that look
> 
> as for branding i have my leg done an never again


i like them different

smaller chested

slightly higher bf than you have stated

thick thighs

tidy midsection

bigger bum

nice and curvy

etching toward j-lo, beyonce, shakira etc foreign burds are better though thats for sure

i dont know much about branding apart from a quick google search, not an obvious thing to have done though i wouldnt have thought


----------



## hackskii

I like a hairy bush myself

Beings that I am of the older persuasion I think anyone that will give me the time of day:eek:


----------



## Getting On!

hackskii said:


> Beings that I am of the older persuasion I think anyone that will give me the time of day:eek:


..........I know the feeling mate!


----------



## toxictoffee

fcuk me

my journal is turning into a porn fest, lol

anyhow...women are off the agenda for a while


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> fcuk me
> 
> my journal is turning into a porn fest, lol
> 
> anyhow...women are off the agenda for a while


How about men then? mg:


----------



## toxictoffee

stirctly the right side of the fence for me mate

physically women d it for me but the only people i get on with truly are guys in terms of mental stimulation, but thats not to say i wont meet a girl who has a thought process that has evolved beyond shopping and bling

you never know, but sexually, women all the way for me

well when my nuts can be ****d to work


----------



## Five-O

hackskii said:


> I like a hairy bush myself
> 
> Beings that I am of the older persuasion I think anyone that will give me the time of day:eek:


thas disgusting Hacks lol, it has to be nice and clean and shaved, I even got the gf to get all her **** end waxed, very nice I must say :bounce:


----------



## shauno

Five-O said:


> thas disgusting Hacks lol, it has to be nice and clean and shaved, I even got the gf to get all her **** end waxed, very nice I must say :bounce:


hairy girls need loving too :hungry:....

.. nah ainkille


----------



## hackskii

Haaaa haaaaa.


----------



## RACK

Still chuckling about the nuts not working comment!! Mine are the same at the min.

Although I am now single so not too bad.

Will you be around tomorrow TT?

Got a couple of email q's for you (yes some more......)


----------



## thevoice

alright mate how you doing, congrats on stepping on stage, your training log is great to read.

Are you having your gyno op in uk or abroad?


----------



## toxictoffee

hi guys

*rack*

fire up emails mate, at home now

*thevoice*

having it done here

im screwed if i am wasting a day to fly to eastern europe, stay overnight, have the op, stay overnight, get a taxi to the plane, get a train from the plane to my local city and a taxi home

fcuk that to save £500-600

i am driving there, having it done, not staying

all in a day and may stay at a mates nearby as it will be done under general, so i may be groggy

*today*

hams and bis

happy, TBH, not happy with my ohysique as its bulky but hey ho, needs and musts and all that

off to start car shopping online


----------



## thevoice

Yeah thats pretty much how I feel about it, £2200 is a good price for Uk based gyno op, I am currently looking for a surgeon in the UK, can I ask who you are seeing, if you dont want to mention his name on a public board could you possibily send me a pm with contact details?

cheers


----------



## toxictoffee

hi mate

i got the recommendation from a MT member jibbstaylor

the guy is called mr byrne

phone zoe on 0161 232 2577 to have a chat

it is £2500 but a cash deal can be struck

i am having consultation an hour before the actual op

fcuk two visits to manchester when you live in peterborough


----------



## Pip1436114538

toxictoffee said:


> stirctly the right side of the fence for me mate
> 
> physically women d it for me but the only people i get on with truly are guys in terms of mental stimulation, but thats not to say i wont meet a girl who has a thought process that has evolved beyond shopping and bling
> 
> you never know, but sexually, women all the way for me
> 
> well when my nuts can be ****d to work


I must admit i am the same. Hence i have a long distance relationship.

2 weeks is enough because after that i wanna throttle the b!tch.


----------



## toxictoffee

Pip said:


> I must admit i am the same. Hence i have a long distance relationship.
> 
> 2 weeks is enough because after that i wanna throttle the b!tch.


yep, needy and clingy females do nothing for me, i like my space


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> yep, needy and clingy females do nothing for me, i like my space


I had a good thing going on with my girlfriend, she lived in Vegas and I lived in California, great partying twice a month, everything was killer, till she ended up pregnant then that pretty much ruined the party.

I had money falling out of my pockets, now I dont have two nickels to rub together.

Grrrrrr


----------



## Pip1436114538

hackskii said:


> I had a good thing going on with my girlfriend, she lived in Vegas and I lived in California, great partying twice a month, everything was killer, till she ended up pregnant then that pretty much ruined the party.
> 
> I had money falling out of my pockets, now I dont have two nickels to rub together.
> 
> Grrrrrr


No glove, no love. C'mon Scott you know the drill lol!!


----------



## hackskii

Pip said:


> No glove, no love. C'mon Scott you know the drill lol!!


Yah, I know, she is older than me and had 3 kids in her 20's, I never thought she wanted another one.......Boy was I wrong


----------



## toxictoffee

*today*

flat bench 3 x 8 112.5kg nice and clean and easy, no spotting required yet

guillotine press 3 x 12 on 92.5kg with feet in air, bar to neck, no spotting

flys on the 30s with deep decline movements

all ok


----------



## toxo

looking strong


----------



## RACK

Nice lifts mate


----------



## toxictoffee

cheers gents

they are ok, pressing is always my easiest movement

*back today*

high rep pull downs

seate row

cable single hand seated rows

one more week then back onto chins, deads and BO row


----------



## hackskii

Yah, not bad lifts, you are a tad bit stronger than me at the moment.

Mind telling me your weight in pounds or kg?

Age?


----------



## toxictoffee

hi scott

weight - not an idea - dont know - dont care - scales mess with my head and often IMo force others to add sh1t weight just to get their 'weight up' and bulk - i simply go on feel

my age? chronologically 28 but mentally anywhere between 4 and 72 depending on mood

if i had a spotter and trained with low reps i think i would be good at log pressing, OHP and benching but i dont as i have no desire to be strong

big is da game


----------



## hackskii

Hi Steve, are you over 200 lbs?

I am just trying to guage your weight for how strong your lifts are.

Das all


----------



## toxictoffee

no idea mate

more than likely about that


----------



## toxictoffee

*today*

legs

knees were fine, all weights up on the presses. for now i am happy with that

i have put up a little mental block against returning to the squat rack for some reason but feel as much stimulation on the press as i was when squatting

this shall change

the CTS is getting no better and some new braces have been ordered for when i sleep as its becoming a nightmare

still car shoping, cannot find one i am happy with and need to get my money in one big fcuk off pot to buy it instead of having it in dribs and srabs


----------



## Cricket_Fire

Get your ass in the squat rack!:lift:


----------



## 1000

TT, why didn't you stick with UGM as well as here dude?


----------



## RACK

Sorry to hear the CTS is still causing you bother.

What car you after next TT?


----------



## toxictoffee

lol

squats shall foolow, for sure...they shall

i dont use UGM as i try and debate something and get asked not to debate in that manner....i asked a question in relation to something posted and it was deemed i was a bully

i cant debate in this manner, so i dont use it. i repsect the owner/admin guy but beyond that

rack

motor?

VX220...just got to seel the GTI now and find one i like

*today*

shoulders

machine press 3 x 12 weights increased even though i am clean

10/10/9 on 38kg db shoulder press after

then some triceps or tricepts for the special ones amongst us


----------



## RACK

Nice choice on the motor mate. Please say it's the turbo one.....

Nice db pressing too, makes me feel even worse about my shoulders at dinner now


----------



## toxictoffee

lol

turbo? cant justify the £900 insurance as i ghave the standard N/A one for £490 now

i cant justify the £5k premium between the two

i want something quicker than the VX when i upgrade


----------



## RACK

Struth! I didn't think there'd be that much difference.

You thinking about up-grading already LOL

I thought you were going to take the plunge and get the BMW M-Coupe


----------



## toxictoffee

m coupe 15k to buy

£650 to insure and too much to keep on the road

its 4.8 0-60, vx is 5.5

not much in it for the money

i can justify £10k from savings but not £15 and all that which would go with it


----------



## RACK

I see where you're coming from on that. My kid bro is looking at the Older M3 Roadster, the one based on the Z3. They are well cheap at the min.


----------



## toxictoffee

yep £12k gets a nice one, i would go to 15 and get the coupe and have some stability behind it, less floppy

if you want a serious car

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/235496.htm


----------



## RACK

You have fantastic taste mate


----------



## hackskii

toxictoffee said:


> yep £12k gets a nice one, i would go to 15 and get the coupe and have some stability behind it, less floppy
> 
> if you want a serious car
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/235496.htm


Wow, 200 mile an hour car for under a hundred grand. I love the looks of that car.


----------



## toxictoffee

scott

move to the UK and we have a whole host of nice fast cars, her are some of my favs

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/237044.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/229259.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/216578.htm

all UK cars, born and bread and respected marques

*today*

spent some time doing easy cardio and relaxation and a long day at work...trying to hunt down a fcuking motor i like!!


----------



## hackskii

Wow, killer.


----------



## dimensio

porsche 911's are only about £10,000 on ebay. They are pretty & classy & fast. .. probably why I bought one  Insurance cost me £3000 at 19 though.

why get a UK car? sadly we don't make the best cars in the world anymore


----------



## toxictoffee

a 911 doesnt really appeal to me, im not a posche fan and at the moment spending 30-40k on a car is not an option of i would go for one of the above

for now..... it shall be the VX i think


----------



## toxictoffee

*today*

bench

115kg 8/8/7 as i didnt have a spotter

guillotine press

95kg 12/12/10

db flys 11/10/10

all good, physique looks sh1te but pluggin on adding a little mass now, gyno op in 2 weeks, slight cut after that then decide where i go gear wise from there


----------



## ParaManiac

How long will the Gyno op keep you out for?


----------



## RACK

Knowing TT, about an hour!


----------



## toxictoffee

i am having it in the afternoon

legs the next day

see how chest is but shouldnt be more than one week as chest will fall on the morning of the op, so it would be only one week max missed

probably none

im a **** like that


----------



## dazzz

hi TT, was wandering if you could answer a posing question for me?

with the tricep pose where you straighten 1 arm and use your other hand to hold the straight arms wrist behind your back.

howcome i cant do it? i cant reach past the middle of my back to grab my wrist, i seem to have totaly lost flexibility


----------



## AdamSimpson

gday steve, long time no talk. hows training been, and how are you feeling about this op, i heard you say your looking forward to it but is it dangerous at all?? well either way mate, best of luck mate and if anything happens, i shotgun your ice cream freezer


----------



## ParaManiac

toxictoffee said:


> i am having it in the afternoon
> 
> legs the next day
> 
> see how chest is but shouldnt be more than one week as chest will fall on the morning of the op, so it would be only one week max missed
> 
> probably none
> 
> im a **** like that


Best wishes with the surgery.

Any chance you're gonna post before and after pics,to show effectiveness,for anyone thinking of having the same op done


----------



## toxictoffee

hi guys

dazz

me and posing is like jade goody and literacy, they are not worthy of being in the same paragraph

bb.com has some good vids with bob chic on there

adam, im not bothered, im more worried about finding parking for my vehicle than the op and the BS waiting around

i dont expect the pain to be of note, i have had far more srious things happen

paramaniac, i hate pics at the best of time so i doubt any will surface


----------



## rightyho

Doubt the pain will bother you bud - the strain you're under doing those silly sets of squats will be way more than a nip snip.

Good luck though mate. Are you keeping the gyno in a glass jar? Isn't it supposed to be black?


----------



## jw007

Think i posted before, but this was my mates gyno (he keeps in jar lol)


----------



## toxictoffee

yes filthy matter isnt it

i thought of self surgery to obviate the payment of £2200 but in reality it wasnt an option


----------



## RACK

I'm so glad I eat before reading this LOL!!


----------



## jw007

I know 4 people who have had this op, all aas users, one went private (pics you see above) great job no scarring really, then another 2 went NHS but denied ever taking aas to doctor (they were not massive), NHS done fairly good job, Then a Meat head mate, who thought it was funny to broadcast to docters\surgeons that he was on loads of juice.... absolutley butchered him, massive scars like had breast implants... Ithink it pays to keep mouth shut when telling doctors stuff lol


----------



## hackskii

hey, I was eating when I looked at that.......Ewwwwwwwww, gross.....


----------



## Fivos

I didnt read the post and thought i was a Brain! 

Fivos


----------



## ParaManiac

Fivos said:


> I didnt read the post and thought i was a Brain!
> 
> Fivos


Shame it isn't,there's a couple of members in need of one - no names(but one is from wales and the other cuts hair!)


----------



## carl20

hi steve just checking in,

looking at your lifts, they are good but not extremely heavy,

i know you focus firmly on fibre recruitment anot total weight moved.

i just wonder how important do you consider weight for hypertrophy?

ie. do you think that someone can build a competitative chest without increasing their bench over 100kg x 12 and without mad volume or frequency????

hope that makes sense:confused:


----------



## carl20

ps good luck with the operaton..... not that you can influence it like

i just hope the surgeon is sober:axe:


----------



## toxictoffee

hi guys

sorry for the lack of update

i have been off the boil for a week or so now and not feeling myself

i have been training and running my supremely clean diet as usual just have some pressing issues to deal with in other aspects of my life

shoulders yesterday

machine press 3 x 12

DB shoulder press 3 x 10 on 38kg

tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

carl

you dont have to move any weight to look good

ask rightyho how many squats he has done in the last 4 years

i have not gone over 130kg for deadlifts ever and my lower back is (when ripped) one of the most impressive parts of my physique

stimulate a muscle and it grows

**** about with massive weights and take the focus from the tarteg muscle and you dont grow, you just get more efficient at lifting that weight in that manner for that amount of reps and employ assisting muscles far too frequently


----------



## carl20

thanks for the advice, i must remember that when my ego comes in.....

i have recently swapped bench press for gillutine press, on flat bence,

i nip shoulder blades together expand chest and lower to my neck, this is stimulating my pecs much better now, is it ok doing this as my first chest exercise followed by *inc db* and *dec db?*

*
*

*
*btw very impressive shoulder work- 38s after machine presses

is that hammer strength machine??

also why pushdowns and not tricep dips??


----------



## RACK

I keep trying to stress the above point to my mate.

Good to see you again TT and you're still looking big! Once again a massive thanks for sorting me out a new diet.

Can't wait to start it monday.


----------



## philip41

Hi Steve just popped in to wish you good luck for the op mate.

Good luck.


----------



## toxictoffee

cheers gents

carl, the pressing is DB press on a normal bench, upright, standard shoulder press after 3 heavy sets of machine press

im still holding some size but have been off the gear for over a month now IIRC

good to see you too j

and phil, thanks mate, looking forward to it now


----------



## carl20

i know your aiming for 5-10 lbs of lbm extra per year but how much do u think you can gain per year without the anabolics??

are u closing in on your natural potential?


----------



## ghopki

All the best for the op mate, let your public know your OK when your out


----------



## toxictoffee

cheers people

carl, i wont add that muscle for a while

now is about getting my head straight, keeping clean and rolling through with training

i have lots on my mind ATM and TBH i am just doing what i need to do to keep where i am - i have been off gear for a while now and assessing my next step

i cant be on for the op and im not sure what my future holds after that, im looking to establish mental stability before i can truly move forward


----------



## RACK

Hi Steve, hope all is, and all goes well with the op mate.

P.S. New diet and training is working a treat!


----------



## thevoice

good luck with the op mate and thanks the details you posted me a few threads back.


----------



## Walloper

Hey TT

I'm YBB from MT

very glad to see you again

going to read the journal now

good luck


----------



## toxictoffee

cheers guys

been a hectic week trying to sort out op arangements for tomoro, new car and some stuff at work

everything is rolling along and for now i am happy with that whilst the other things are being sorted

i have to make the decision post op whether i am going to use gear again...i need to think long and hard on this


----------



## RACK

Jesus mate, that is a big decision!

All the best for the op and hope you have a speedy recovery.

Oh yeah, what car did you end up going for?


----------



## carl20

lot of factors to weigh up there mate, you will know more than i will,

arent you safe from gyno if you stick with your primo/ var scheme.

anyhow good luck 2morra


----------



## SteamRod

sorted then mate?

how long till you are training?


----------



## kinglean

Just popping in to wish you all the best with your op and recovery.


----------



## toxictoffee

hi people

all done

op at 3pm tuesday

out the theatre by 4

driving home by 5.30pm

trained yesterday, legs and took bandages off today

they look 10 times worst now due to swelling but luckily the scars will be hard to see and were glued rather than stitched

all happy for now....just going to pick new car up


----------



## ParaManiac

Glad you're ok mate,enjoy the motor.


----------



## maccer

Nice one mate!!


----------



## toxictoffee

thanks guys

vehicle picked up

this weekend will be a big decision making one

i have been off for a while now and have to decide whether i want gear in my life or rebuild my own natural test production and return to being a man

i will have a pondering session, today, tomoro and monday and the best of 3 wins

i have a whole host of gear staring at me in the fridge and i have to decide what means what for me

ps - most of my money in the next few months will be spent on juice...im not sure thats juice for my muscles or juice for the car

decisions decisions


----------



## coco

whats brought on the decision mate?

are you not competing again?

good luck with it - i would find it a very difficult decision to make but im sure youll do whats right for yourself


----------



## RACK

Gald to hear all went well mate.


----------



## toxictoffee

im not sure where my life is going TBH

i am eager to get my hormones back wroking naturally and have the sensations i had in my early 20s

i want to compete, i want to be the best but i need to feel like a man, not a 3 year old schoool girl

its likely i will start again this week but i am not 100%


----------



## coco

yeah mate, understandable regarding the natural hormone production - if im honest with myself i see a high probability of being on hrt in the not to distant future. at the moment that doesnt particularly bother me but things change as you get older.

good luck with the decision mate, i know it wont be easy.


----------



## Bulldozer

Glad the op went ok dude.


----------



## toxictoffee

thanks guys

i have to throw my hat in the ring rather than dipping my toe in the water if i am going to go back on and live by my decision

chest feels ok...managed some light back work this morning


----------



## hackskii

Guys recovery is possible and more than likely.

TRT is not an option for you younger guys.

I am doing a recovery right now and doubt if I will ever do any cycles like in the past.

I am back in contact with my favorite TRT doctor and his track record is awesome.

He has treated more men sucessfully than anyone in the world for HPTA normilization, this dude is the sharpest.

Anyway TT, if you ever need help with recovery just shout.

Would not be a bad idea for now and let some dust settle, you can always decide at a later date what to do.

I think you are in your 20's so you wont have a problem with libido, maybe while on the PCT but once recovery is done you will feel awesome, trust me............


----------



## toxictoffee

hi scott

libido went 3-4 years ago during bulimic times - never come back

as for age, 28 and not really getting younger

i think i am just going to run the gear, fcuk the long term and hope by the time i shagged science has got wise


----------



## toxictoffee

hi scott

libido went 3-4 years ago during bulimic times - never come back

as for age, 28 and not really getting younger

i think i am just going to run the gear, fcuk the long term and hope by the time i shagged science has got wise


----------



## Jay Walker

Glad to hear your op went well.

That picture is really nasty, I know a few lads that have had the op, scars are pretty neat.

When you developed it, did you try and stop the onset or was it a long term thing that got bigger?


----------



## toxictoffee

hi jay

one scar will be very neat, the other will show i think but not bad

in terms of dealing with it?

letro

nolva

arimidex

nothing did it so the knife was the only option...it was very subtle but it was more on my mind than anything else


----------



## Jay Walker

Yeah, its not good. Ive been succeptible to it since puberty, marble like lumps through puberty on and off.

I do get it with gear, but mostly just with Tren and Dbol.

It soon disperses with Nolva/Arimadex though, but I do keep an eye on it.

Glad to see your over here, your blunt as a sledge hammer, but its something I like, and your very knowledgable on training.

Enough blowing smoke up your teatowel holder.


----------



## toxictoffee

nice one mate

much appreciated

i must admit mine 'flared up' a little using tren

i dont like tren..i prefer masteron

in terms of gear i have:

prop

primo

var

masteron

epistane (being delivered)

just gotta decide if and what i do

i may throw some DNP into the mix if i get fat


----------



## Jay Walker

Masteron does seem to work well against Estrogen, that alone has helped me before when I started developing symptoms.

You could do a nice course with that lot.

How is DNP, heard alot of hype about that stuff, defo something that really needs respect (as do all meds).

I have some Halo sat there, but darent use it. This tren Im taking has really put me in a black mood, not good. Unlike me as well.


----------



## toxictoffee

not a fan of halo...

DNP is fine....run it a couple of times and apart from getting hot and feeling weak during training its fine

yes it can kill as can Es, as can riding a motorbike..but you can limit the chances of anything going wrogn...the main issue is the bodys lack or negative feedback mechanism when you get too hot and you simply cook and develop a fatal fever

that though is due the the cumulative nature of DNP...so unless your a **** or have dodgy dosing it shouldnt be an issue

enough water and AOs and TBH its not the horror story people make it out to be

i run up to 500mg ED...most who cook seem to put away a gram a day plus straight away and end up cooking

**** happens


----------



## Jay Walker

Yeah, as you say, its all about using it correctly and respecting it.

How did you find Halo?

Not the xbox version, either.


----------



## toxictoffee

not used it...its just something that hasnt interested me

as with test enanthate as with sust, as with DECA and TBH dbol too...i did 1 day on dbol and soon realised it was not for me and booted it

i prefer cleaner meds like var, primo, masteron and maybe some prop

i think this next cycle will be primo and epostane whilst the gyno op is healing so i am not using anything that may make it flare up

i dont like arimidex, that made my knees dry and impossible to train

same with GH which also gave me carpal tunel syndrome which i still have (and wear splints for in bed)


----------



## Jay Walker

Thats no good with the carpel. I had it for a week, and got rid luckily, horrible feeling.

You do right with the clean meds, you'll be better for it, for sure.

I cant do Dbol, after the third course of it, i just cant eat. Even thinking of food makes me literally puke if doing orals.

2nd week into my current course of Sust/Eq/Tren. Enjoying it so far, but im not liking how angry I am. Vent it all on the weights, if I can. 

Good idea with the gear whilst your healing, no point rocking the boat, as it were.


----------



## hackskii

I wouldnt mess with halo, it can make you seriously aggressive, it is just used for hardening anyway.

My buddy is always calm on gear with the exception of halo, he was psycho.


----------



## Cricket_Fire

Hey Steve. I've been reading, just not commenting, so figured I'd drop in a hello 

Made any decisions about steroid use since last post?

How've you been mate?


----------



## RACK

Still looking big mate! I swear you have some 1980's shoulder pads unter your tops!

Oh and I'm very jealous of your new ride. Although it might benefit from a spoiler like the one on that Fiesta LOL!!


----------



## toxo

you still alive steve ?


----------



## Pip1436114538

[email protected] said:


> you still alive steve ?


He is cruzin'...lol


----------



## shauno

Pip said:


> He is cruzin'...lol


http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/m_2251177/mpage_10/key_/tm.htm


----------



## ParaManiac

Interesting,love him or hate him,i do miss his input.


----------



## shauno

*Blows off cobwebs*

I have a feeling he will return soon ;-)


----------



## ParaManiac

shauno said:


> *Blows off cobwebs*
> 
> I have a feeling he will return soon ;-)


Have they gone off marmite at MT?


----------



## AdamSimpson

You could say that, Steve was banned on MT....


----------



## toxo

AdamSimpson said:


> You could say that, Steve was banned on MT....


who hasnt been banned from mt? is there actuelly anyone left over there?lol


----------



## shauno

[email protected] said:


> who hasnt been banned from mt? is there actuelly anyone left over there?lol


tbf MT is the busiest out of the UK boards by far


----------



## The Iron

[email protected] this thread. If your missing him that much email him delcaring your love. If not its just another dead journal FFS.


----------



## Britbb

shauno said:


> tbf MT is the busiest out of the UK boards by far


Tbf...why do you think i left mt and asked for my journal to be locked and dont want to go back?

There are a few decent trainers there, some nice guys to chat to aswell, but 90% of that forum is full of publads, guys who aspire to look like a mens health model. But they hardly train, dont know how to train or diet either. They follow the sh*te advice from so called 'respected members' who look like sh*te and have always and will always look crap...hence why muscletalk is the biggest joke forum out of all the british forums.

Im gone cos i got fed up of the crap atmosphere and publad attitude, something i totally detest in real life.

Where is paul scarborough? hes gone.

Where is powerhouse? hes gone.

Where is bbigman? hes gone.

Where is vascular1? Hes gone.

Where is terry hollands? Hes gone.

Where is andy bolton? Hes gone (haha he went after a few days of being on there, he preferes powerlifting uk.)

Where is liz kinsella? Shes gone.

Why do the womens competitors hardly post there? Cos they go on avrils board instead otherwise they get some little fat ugly pub lad who says he trains yet been training (if you can call it that) for 6 months start telling them how they are ugly and he wouldnt 'shag them' (like they would touch him anyway, except to slap).

Where is shaun taverner? He went on loads of bodybuilding boards (a member here), he didnt bother going to muscletalk.

Pip is a pro model, he has a physique that most the publads on mt aspire to, yet they go and ban him aswell.

Face it, muscletalk is good for pub banter or arguments with publads/keyboard warriors, but if you want serious advice and to chat with people who HAVE SERIOUS PHYSIQUES. YOU DONT GO ONTO MUSCLETALK. Thats the way it is and has always been.

Now the latest loss for muscletalk is their once 'golden boy' toxic toffee. Who helped hundreds of people on that site. He has good knowledge on diet and training and they go and ban him lol. He aquired some 'hero' status over there, as if he was a top uk competitor or pro bb or a chris aceto dietician of jay cutler etc and he didnt want it...when toxic comes onto these boards hes just a regular member with decent knowledge, yet on muscletalk he was the holygrail...DOES THIS NOT SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THE QUALITY OF THAT SITE PMSL.


----------



## hackskii

What is a publad?

Sorry, I didnt get the term, never heard it before.

Some times big boards can get a bit out of control. American boards are notorius for flamming new members.

It ends up being sort of like feud's between neighbors...lol

Smaller boards offer a bit more of a family environment, where everyone knows everyone.

As far as boards are concerned, this is the first board I ever joined and will always call it home.


----------



## 13stonetarget

hackskii said:


> What is a publad?


Hey Scott,

He means someone who stands in the bar talking sh1t as if he knows everything but in reality, doesn't really.

Much like the sort of guy who brags about what he does on his motorbike or in his car when he's in the pub then you see them ride/drive and they don't have a clue...


----------



## Magic Torch

Publad, like someone who goes and does a 9-5 then sits in the pub till 9-10 goes home, beats the wife for burning the pie and chips in the oven...

Or guys who drink smoke, then do 10mins of abs or chest and biceps in the gym then sit in the sauna for an hour then go to the pub for a few beers as a reward....


----------



## hackskii

Oh, I met one of those at the gym yesterday, this dude has the biggest voice, been in the gym for 2 weeks then gives advice.

This same idiot started talking to me when I was trying to do a personal best in dead lifts, had no clue I was trying to tap into myself to get a personal best.

He was giving some dude advice about cheating on curls when his last rep or two he cheated to finish off his biceps.

You could tell the guy didnt want to hear it.

This same guy did 8 sets of bicep then did two sets of bent over cable rows.

I tried to explain to him how if he just stuck to basic compounds he would not need to do so much bicep work. Then he went on to tell me that his brother is in prison and knows everything about lifting.

This guy is the biggest distraction in the gym, nobody wants to talk to him, but that does not stop him from tossing out his pathetic advice.

Sad thing, it is not to give advice but to toot his own horn, to listen to himself talk.


----------



## Britbb

> What is a publad?


1.



> someone who stands in the bar talking sh1t as if he knows everything but in reality, doesn't really


2.



> guys who drink smoke, then do 10mins of abs or chest and biceps in the gym then sit in the sauna for an hour then go to the pub for a few beers as a reward


A combination of them both.


----------



## Britbb

hackskii said:


> Oh, I met one of those at the gym yesterday, this dude has the biggest voice, been in the gym for 2 weeks then gives advice.
> 
> This same idiot started talking to me when I was trying to do a personal best in dead lifts, had no clue I was trying to tap into myself to get a personal best.
> 
> He was giving some dude advice about cheating on curls when his last rep or two he cheated to finish off his biceps.
> 
> You could tell the guy didnt want to hear it.
> 
> This same guy did 8 sets of bicep then did two sets of bent over cable rows.
> 
> I tried to explain to him how if he just stuck to basic compounds he would not need to do so much bicep work. Then he went on to tell me that his brother is in prison and knows everything about lifting.
> 
> This guy is the biggest distraction in the gym, nobody wants to talk to him, but that does not stop him from tossing out his pathetic advice.
> 
> Sad thing, it is not to give advice but to toot his own horn, to listen to himself talk.


I know the exact type of guy you mean mate. The key with these is to completely ignore them, you mustnt even make eye contact.

I have had the same. Someone who has been training for about 3 months and is in his 40's come upto me midset and start telling me that he bets i cant do a set on the chest press machine the way he does. Pmsl...hes already seen me do 10 reps with 180kg on the bench earlier in my chest workout and now he starts telling me that i should try to do the seated chest press (which only goes upto 100kg) for 10 reps with a wide grip and then 10 reps with a narrow grip. WHAT THE FUK ARE YOU TELLING ME THAT FOR YOU FUKIN IDIOT!!! YOUVE BEEN TRAINNIG FOR 3 FUKIN MONTHS!!! He didnt realise that the reason i dont do the seated chest press machine is because i could sit on it doing rep after rep after rep with the whole stack for minutes on end and feel absolutely fuk all. Did i tell him to get on the incline bench and lift a barbell for chest? NOPE...I JUST SAID, 'THANX V MUCH FOR THAT, I MIGHT TRY IT SOMETIME'...(hahahaha yeah right).

I remember he came to talk to me again once (when i was just about to do a set of bent over rows), he just walks upto me as im about to lift 180kg off the floor for my heavy set of rows and he starts talking...this time i had to tell him off. I specifically cant stand anyone coming upto me to chat whilst im about to start or in the middle of a set, YOU DONT DO THAT, and he goes and does it to me...the only option was to tell him off. After that he never spoke to me again


----------



## hackskii

Yah, this guy is the talk of the gym, many guys wear ipods and once he starts talking to them they have to take their gear off........lol.......dude is so stupid he doesnt realise that the people turn up their ipods to help them tune him out. 

He was in a spin class with a bunch of ladies and he kind of was invited to leave the class.

I have a cyclist friend that went riding with him, he talked the whole time till he hit the hills, once on the hills he didnt say anything but he was sucking air, my friend blew his doors off on the hills.

Funny thing is, if he put some intensity or was serious he would not even be talking in the first place.

Then says stupid stuff like he is a guitarist and doesnt want to get big.

He is a naturally a big guy with great genetics, but a bit compromised in the common sense department.....lol


----------



## Five-O

Britbb said:


> Tbf...why do you think i left mt and asked for my journal to be locked and dont want to go back?
> 
> There are a few decent trainers there, some nice guys to chat to aswell, but 90% of that forum is full of publads, guys who aspire to look like a mens health model. But they hardly train, dont know how to train or diet either. They follow the sh*te advice from so called 'respected members' who look like sh*te and have always and will always look crap...hence why muscletalk is the biggest joke forum out of all the british forums.
> 
> Im gone cos i got fed up of the crap atmosphere and publad attitude, something i totally detest in real life.
> 
> Where is paul scarborough? hes gone.
> 
> Where is powerhouse? hes gone.
> 
> Where is bbigman? hes gone.
> 
> Where is vascular1? Hes gone.
> 
> Where is terry hollands? Hes gone.
> 
> Where is andy bolton? Hes gone (haha he went after a few days of being on there, he preferes powerlifting uk.)
> 
> Where is liz kinsella? Shes gone.
> 
> Why do the womens competitors hardly post there? Cos they go on avrils board instead otherwise they get some little fat ugly pub lad who says he trains yet been training (if you can call it that) for 6 months start telling them how they are ugly and he wouldnt 'shag them' (like they would touch him anyway, except to slap).
> 
> Where is shaun taverner? He went on loads of bodybuilding boards (a member here), he didnt bother going to muscletalk.
> 
> Pip is a pro model, he has a physique that most the publads on mt aspire to, yet they go and ban him aswell.
> 
> Face it, muscletalk is good for pub banter or arguments with publads/keyboard warriors, but if you want serious advice and to chat with people who HAVE SERIOUS PHYSIQUES. YOU DONT GO ONTO MUSCLETALK. Thats the way it is and has always been.
> 
> Now the latest loss for muscletalk is their once 'golden boy' toxic toffee. Who helped hundreds of people on that site. He has good knowledge on diet and training and they go and ban him lol. He aquired some 'hero' status over there, as if he was a top uk competitor or pro bb or a chris aceto dietician of jay cutler etc and he didnt want it...when toxic comes onto these boards hes just a regular member with decent knowledge, yet on muscletalk he was the holygrail...DOES THIS NOT SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THE QUALITY OF THAT SITE PMSL.


class mate, I like your posts, honest and to the point.. :beer:


----------



## AdamSimpson

Must admit i agree with most of what BritBB said, and im a regular on MT.

But there are a fair few good guys over there, who might not be seasoned BB but still offer support which is aways welcome, i dislike the way mods handle most things, whenever i get attacked and give it back, i gt told im flaming and told to cool down... ****es me off.

and the guys with great knowledge dont neccesarily have the best physiques, though i must admit, im more prone to listen to the tree trunks than the branches.


----------



## hackskii

AdamSimpson said:


> and the guys with great knowledge dont neccesarily have the best physiques, though i must admit, im more prone to listen to the tree trunks than the branches.


I dont have a great build, although I am 48 and stronger than most my age, I dont have a contest physique..............I like my beer... 

I will listen to anyone that has the answers to my questions.

I know guys with great genetics that look freaking awesome, but have the brains of a rock.

Should I listen to them cuz they look great?......................Hell no............

I have a friend that is quick to offer advice and has been "on" for almost 10 years. His advice is basicly hey, look at me, and look at you, why should I listen to you?

At one point he had a 5 HDL, which by the way is totally terrible. His doctor told him that he had the cardiovascular system of a 90 year old man.

Hey, but he looks good though. 

See, my problem is the opposite of yours, because someone looks freaking awesome means nothing to me in regards to ones knowledge.

After all, drugs can do a whole hell of alot for changing ones physique.

Of course this comes with some risk, but they will never tell you, their ego wont allow.

I am not directing this rant at anyone, so if this applies then it still is not directed at anyone..........lol

*My point is this: Many trainers and coaches don't look as good as the guys they train, does this make them less credible for advice?*

Fcuk no..................

I don't visit MT, but it is not such a good idea to slate them either.


----------



## Britbb

hackskii said:


> I dont have a great build, although I am 48 and stronger than most my age, I dont have a contest physique..............I like my beer...
> 
> I will listen to anyone that has the answers to my questions.
> 
> I know guys with great genetics that look freaking awesome, but have the brains of a rock.
> 
> Should I listen to them cuz they look great?......................Hell no............
> 
> I have a friend that is quick to offer advice and has been "on" for almost 10 years. His advice is basicly hey, look at me, and look at you, why should I listen to you?
> 
> At one point he had a 5 HDL, which by the way is totally terrible. His doctor told him that he had the cardiovascular system of a 90 year old man.
> 
> Hey, but he looks good though.
> 
> See, my problem is the opposite of yours, because someone looks freaking awesome means nothing to me in regards to ones knowledge.
> 
> After all, drugs can do a whole hell of alot for changing ones physique.
> 
> Of course this comes with some risk, but they will never tell you, their ego wont allow.
> 
> I am not directing this rant at anyone, so if this applies then it still is not directed at anyone..........lol
> 
> *My point is this: Many trainers and coaches don't look as good as the guys they train, does this make them less credible for advice?*
> 
> Fcuk no..................
> 
> I don't visit MT, but it is not such a good idea to slate them either.


Very true, upto the last comment...coaches and trainers have experience in the field though, vast experience (well the best ones)...the experience they have has taught their knowledge.

But when you get someone who has been training for a year, with an utter crap physique start blurting out advice here, there and everywhere and then disagreeing with say serge nubret when he comes on the site and starts disrespectfully ranting 'steroids'...this is the type of sh*t that rgularly occurs on that site. 90% publads.


----------



## hackskii

Britbb said:


> Very true, upto the last comment...coaches and trainers have experience in the field though, vast experience (well the best ones)...the experience they have has taught their knowledge.
> 
> But when you get someone who has been training for a year, with an utter crap physique start blurting out advice here, there and everywhere and then disagreeing with say serge nubret when he comes on the site and starts disrespectfully ranting 'steroids'...this is the type of sh*t that rgularly occurs on that site. 90% publads.


Ok, well I have not been on that board to see that.

Serge happens to be one of my favorite bodybuilders of all time, for his age he looks aces.

I hear you bro, everyone must be kept in check, and that is everyone.

No immunities here.

I do believe that ego drives this, and to that is a personality flaw.

With that said this can be sorted very easy.

In fact just a few questions will put them against the wall........lol......haaahaaa

I dont follow the MT deal, I am a member, but I dont understand the whole politics of all that drama.

Some like drama more than others, myself, I like information, and that freaking awesome Brit humor.........

You guys are the funniest people in the world.......I seriously love that......

Cheers....:love:


----------



## hackskii

Please don't take any of my posts as any type of personal attack.

I love Brit's, I am addicted to this board, I love to learn.

If I am wrong then I want correction to help me learn and be a better, more qualified person to understand things.

If I have ever disrespected any of you Brit's then sorry, this was not my intention or direction, I love you guys and want all to call this place home...Publads aside.....They can stay away....lol....


----------



## AdamSimpson

I didnt mean im going to listen to any dude with 27 inch guns hacksii lol

but i must admit if i encounter someone with a good physique who knows his stuff, i tend to listen. in comparison to say a person with a average o poor build who seems to know some things.

a very obvious statement i now realise lol, but at the time i thought i was being profound :crazy:

by the by im an Aussie :beer1:

And lol at Brit, still peeved at integra.

I enjoy MT, i help when i can in the various sections, i dont have the knowedge of many members but i know a reasonable amount, and am quite good at relayng it simply and concisely.... except with this post haha.

but no doubt with all the senseless banter between people who dont train and label people who do train hard as elitists, MT is going in a bad direction.


----------



## Britbb

hackskii said:


> Please don't take any of my posts as any type of personal attack.
> 
> I love Brit's, I am addicted to this board, I love to learn.
> 
> If I am wrong then I want correction to help me learn and be a better, more qualified person to understand things.
> 
> If I have ever disrespected any of you Brit's then sorry, this was not my intention or direction, I love you guys and want all to call this place home...Publads aside.....They can stay away....lol....


Dont be silly mate, course you havent disrespected us at all.


----------



## Britbb

AdamSimpson said:


> I didnt mean im going to listen to any dude with 27 inch guns hacksii lol
> 
> but i must admit if i encounter someone with a good physique who knows his stuff, i tend to listen. in comparison to say a person with a average o poor build who seems to know some things.
> 
> a very obvious statement i now realise lol, but at the time i thought i was being profound :crazy:
> 
> by the by im an Aussie :beer1:
> 
> And lol at Brit, still peeved at integra.


Im not peeved at that guy at all, nor anyone else on that board, they do what they do, type behind a keyboard and will not show a picture of themselves, as far as im concerned and any decent trainer or anyone with any sort of decent physique is concerned...that type of behaviour means they are hiding the fact they simply arent anywhere near my level. Now if someone has been training or supposedly has vast knowledge yet can not provide any evidence of this, they are a keyboard warrior. Simply a publad behind a keyboard.

I have contests coming up this summer, i am focussing on marketing my pt business within wealthy areas of london...i dont need to be peeved at anyone at all, life is good for me and i am thankful to God and my family, i dont get bogged down thinking about people who cant step upto the plate because they are so far behind me...i only look to people who are ahead of me and how i can catch up (ie, moving to heavyweights at the british title and focussing on my business).

Dont think that because i decided to leave mt that i now feel this way about the board...ive felt it ever since i was on there, its pretty clear to see the standard of 75% of people. After speaking with friends years ago who compete, all of which dismiss mt as a poor bodybuilding site (have done for years, and i agreed with them except just used the general forum for banter), hence why i started taking the p*ss out of people and just deliberately trying to wind up people constantly for years on that site. The site is sh*t, 90% if the oldschool decent members have gone. Here's a tip for anyone, go on muscletalk and ask a question about thermogenic lipolysis, or glycerol loading, or even a staggered carb cycling diet...see if anyone can answer your question correctly except for the owner or a few other decent posters still left there. Doubt it.

If one cant go on a board and get good valuable bodybuilding advice at the advanced level then the board is simply not for advanced trainers/bodybuilders...and that can be reflected by the standard of physique and attitude of 90% of the members there. NUF SAID ON THIS TOPIC, I'LL BOW OUT NOW.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Britbb completely agree with everything you've said bout MT mate...nuff respect! lol


----------



## hackskii

Britbb said:


> Dont be silly mate, course you havent disrespected us at all.


----------



## Squill

Didnt realise you were on here mate! Look forward ot keeping an eye on this, you got any plans to compete again (apologies if you have mentioned it on the last few pages, aint read them yet)

Seems much better atmosphere that the other forum as well!


----------



## shauno

Britbb said:


> Tbf...why do you think i left mt and asked for my journal to be locked and dont want to go back?
> 
> There are a few decent trainers there, some nice guys to chat to aswell, but 90% of that forum is full of publads, guys who aspire to look like a mens health model. But they hardly train, dont know how to train or diet either. They follow the sh*te advice from so called 'respected members' who look like sh*te and have always and will always look crap...hence why muscletalk is the biggest joke forum out of all the british forums.
> 
> Im gone cos i got fed up of the crap atmosphere and publad attitude, something i totally detest in real life.
> 
> Where is paul scarborough? hes gone.
> 
> Where is powerhouse? hes gone.
> 
> Where is bbigman? hes gone.
> 
> Where is vascular1? Hes gone.
> 
> Where is terry hollands? Hes gone.
> 
> Where is andy bolton? Hes gone (haha he went after a few days of being on there, he preferes powerlifting uk.)
> 
> Where is liz kinsella? Shes gone.
> 
> Why do the womens competitors hardly post there? Cos they go on avrils board instead otherwise they get some little fat ugly pub lad who says he trains yet been training (if you can call it that) for 6 months start telling them how they are ugly and he wouldnt 'shag them' (like they would touch him anyway, except to slap).
> 
> Where is shaun taverner? He went on loads of bodybuilding boards (a member here), he didnt bother going to muscletalk.
> 
> Pip is a pro model, he has a physique that most the publads on mt aspire to, yet they go and ban him aswell.
> 
> Face it, muscletalk is good for pub banter or arguments with publads/keyboard warriors, but if you want serious advice and to chat with people who HAVE SERIOUS PHYSIQUES. YOU DONT GO ONTO MUSCLETALK. Thats the way it is and has always been.
> 
> Now the latest loss for muscletalk is their once 'golden boy' toxic toffee. Who helped hundreds of people on that site. He has good knowledge on diet and training and they go and ban him lol. He aquired some 'hero' status over there, as if he was a top uk competitor or pro bb or a chris aceto dietician of jay cutler etc and he didnt want it...when toxic comes onto these boards hes just a regular member with decent knowledge, yet on muscletalk he was the holygrail...DOES THIS NOT SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THE QUALITY OF THAT SITE PMSL.


Thanks for typing that lot up firstly.

Im a member of MT, that does not mean i dont get ****ed off with it. all youve got to do is look and seethat i get abuse of keyboard trojans. the reason so many post though is the sheer traffic mate. go on now and look at how many memebrs are active. and compare to bio,UGM etc etc

ive come here though because there is more contest related stuff on here people doing prep journals and top end compettitors like supercell 9pack here the list goes on

There are not that many 'pub lads' really. and alot of mebers did the same to you re holygrail TT etc

there were FAO brittbb threads were there not?

powerhouse is still there, bbigmnan is still there, serge nubret is still there, terry hollands is still there, liz kinsella still there. they have all been posting recently mate.

You notched up a fair few posts didnt you, and you had a journal.

Also you know aswell that pip was a stroppy fcuker, and thought he was the dogs bo1l0cks.

This kinda looks like im defending MT, but the truth of it is im trying to keep it real for UKM members because its posts like yours that start all the BS between forums, youve posted some incorrect statements. if members from both forums went to each side off the fence it would benefit everyone.


----------



## shauno

Britbb said:


> Im not peeved at that guy at all, nor anyone else on that board, they do what they do, type behind a keyboard and will not show a picture of themselves, as far as im concerned and any decent trainer or anyone with any sort of decent physique is concerned...that type of behaviour means they are hiding the fact they simply arent anywhere near my level. Now if someone has been training or supposedly has vast knowledge yet can not provide any evidence of this, they are a keyboard warrior. Simply a publad behind a keyboard.
> 
> I have contests coming up this summer, i am focussing on marketing my pt business within wealthy areas of london...i dont need to be peeved at anyone at all, life is good for me and i am thankful to God and my family, i dont get bogged down thinking about people who cant step upto the plate because they are so far behind me...i only look to people who are ahead of me and how i can catch up (ie, moving to heavyweights at the british title and focussing on my business).
> 
> Dont think that because i decided to leave mt that i now feel this way about the board...ive felt it ever since i was on there, its pretty clear to see the standard of 75% of people. After speaking with friends years ago who compete, all of which dismiss mt as a poor bodybuilding site (have done for years, and i agreed with them except just used the general forum for banter), hence why i started taking the p*ss out of people and just deliberately trying to wind up people constantly for years on that site. The site is sh*t, 90% if the oldschool decent members have gone. *Here's a tip for anyone, go on muscletalk and ask a question about thermogenic lipolysis, or glycerol loading, or even a staggered carb cycling diet*...see if anyone can answer your question correctly except for the owner or a few other decent posters still left there. Doubt it.
> 
> If one cant go on a board and get good valuable bodybuilding advice at the advanced level then the board is simply not for advanced trainers/bodybuilders...and that can be reflected by the standard of physique and attitude of 90% of the members there. NUF SAID ON THIS TOPIC, I'LL BOW OUT NOW.


Why use the scientific terms when you can say fat burning, carbing up and carb cycling?

hardly advanced mate


----------



## 1000

Squill said:


> Didnt realise you were on here mate! Look forward ot keeping an eye on this, you got any plans to compete again (apologies if you have mentioned it on the last few pages, aint read them yet)
> 
> Seems much better atmosphere that the other forum as well!


^ the smaller, more dedicated ones usually are.


----------



## Great White

Can we please refrain from slagging other boards and companies.

MT is a great site with great people there.

Just because you have a problem with them, please do not use my forum to display your anger against other boards / companies.

I suggest if you have a problem with them, take it up with the owner there, not blurting out your annoyances here.

Cheers.


----------



## orange86

hi steve, i wondered if you were posting anywhere after the 'mt' thing.

i'll be keeping tabs on your journal

regards - orange86/rvd48


----------

